# The Martial Arts/Combat Sports thread!



## Jon Blaze (Jan 28, 2009)

This is for pretty much anything: Talk about what you take/like/teach/watch, regiments, techniques, the whole nine yards! Have at it!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 28, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_94

Is this not an awesome fight card or what? I'm watching it at a coworkers house.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 28, 2009)

Fedor
..........


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 28, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Fedor
> ..........



He's good isn't he? lol
That punch to Arlovski surprised the F*** out of me. He was actually winning until he tried that knee. Tisk tisk...


----------



## escapist (Jan 29, 2009)

I Teach Aikijujutsu when I find people that like pain enough to learn it. Its pretty much all pressure points, throws, locks and chokes....ok well I like the weapons part of it too.

Here is what it looks like when done slow for a demonstration (We do it much faster when your just practicing with someone who can go at your speed)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od8DL9IJ-tg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1R4_xYauPXs&feature=related

Currently I'm training with an ex-Black Ops guy from Nam. He has no name for what he does, but I'll say this, its brutal. He has trained and trained with some of the top fighters in the world. Was fighting Mu Tai in Thailand back in the 60's among many other things.

Aiki will always be my favorite art though. When done at speed its like poetry in motion.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> He's good isn't he? lol
> That punch to Arlovski surprised the F*** out of me. He was actually winning until he tried that knee. Tisk tisk...



i watched that fight. and i'm an arlovski fan. but i'm also a huge fedor fan so that was a tough one for me in general .. still enjoyed it. 

anyhow, who's your money on for Penn vs. GSP ?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

I want to learn Dolemite Fu...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz5T93lJ6jQ&feature=PlayList&p=6AF32199F4556709&index=14


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

i have been slowly getting back into my physical hobbies and wanting to go further..I started with yoga back in the day but stopped. However now, i want to study yoga again and then move further into these other arts.

*Kundalini yoga:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ8_-pLAXn0


*Taekwondo:

Popular one...Taekwondo master*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdWtNLkxg3c

*Female Championship*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRmrZ9q-Ado&feature=PlayList&p=18D12FCDD840A2B6&playnext=1&index=20


*Parkour:*

*Cool French Movie...District B-13 *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAxIQNIK_n0&feature=related


*Live Version of movie...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-mvbmlgYOI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjQxIRWZu0c&feature=related



*OMG i so want to train with Master Toddy here in Vegas...Muy Thai*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZkK9Cp4Q4w



*Cute videos of Female action stars...very fun and inspiring to watch*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BhWWHE7ASc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BWOWvqycyo&feature=related


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I want to learn Dolemite Fu...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz5T93lJ6jQ&feature=PlayList&p=6AF32199F4556709&index=14



DOLEMITE! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2009)

escapist said:


> I Teach Aikijujutsu when I find people that like pain enough to learn it. Its pretty much all pressure points, throws, locks and chokes....ok well I like the weapons part of it too.
> 
> Here is what it looks like when done slow for a demonstration (We do it much faster when your just practicing with someone who can go at your speed)
> 
> ...



Cool. I have a little Hapkido in my background, and as you know, Hapkido is almost completely derived from Daito Ryu. I didn't know we had so many instructors in the forum! I'm glad to see you.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> i have been slowly getting back into my physical hobbies and wanting to go further..I started with yoga back in the day but stopped. However now, i want to study yoga again and then move further into these other arts.
> 
> *Kundalini yoga:*
> 
> ...



I've been off the grind since May of last year (MMA, Boxing/Kickboxing 5-6 days a week  ), but right now I'm working out to prepare for the martial arts I'm going to take probably in Feb/Mar. 

I'm just now getting into yoga myself. It's great, and it's a good supplement.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2009)

furious styles said:


> i watched that fight. and i'm an arlovski fan. but i'm also a huge fedor fan so that was a tough one for me in general .. still enjoyed it.
> 
> anyhow, who's your money on for Penn vs. GSP ?



Mmmmmmm... I like both guys, but I think GSP is going to take it again. He's crazy! lol


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 29, 2009)

Great thread Jon- all that is missing is our lovely BBW Bodyguards. Now we need to have some of our ladies in the Dims board post on what their interest are and training etc.

As for me - most of my influences has been in self defense applications
(Combat JuJitsu and Kenpo some basic wrist locks etc.) 


Charles Nelson


Ed Parker


Jeff Speakman-Perfect Weapon(1991) 


===========================================
The Western interest in East Asian Martial Arts dates back to the late 19th Century, due to the increase in trade between America and China and Japan. Relatively few Westerners actually practiced the arts, considering it to be mere performance. Many of the first demonstrations of the ancient fighting skills in the West were performed by Asians in vaudeville shows, which served to further reinforce the perception of the techniques as dramatic performance.

Edward William Barton-Wright, a railway engineer who had studied Jiujutsu while working in Japan between 1894-97, was the first man known to have taught Asian self defense skills in Europe. He also founded an eclectic style which combined jujutsu, judo, boxing, savate and stick fighting.

As Western influence grew in the East a greater number of military personnel spent time in China, Japan, Korea and elsewhere. Exposure to MA during the Korean war was also significant . Gradually some soldiers began to see the value of Eastern MA and began training in them.

William E. Fairbairn, a Shanghai policeman and at the time a leading Western expert on Asian fighting techniques, was recruited during world War II by the Special Operations Executive (SOE) to teach UK, U.S. and Canadian Commando and Ranger forces Jujutsu.

The seminal self-defense book Kill or Get Killed was written by Colonel Rex Applegate, who worked closely with Fairbairn to train the "First Special Service," a joint U.S. and Canadian army unit; it became a classic military treatise on hand to hand combat . The fighting method was called "Defendu."

_Modern variations that can still trace an authentic lineage to Applegate are very few . The undisputed "father" of Modern close-combat is who had a direct relationship with both Colonel Applegate and WWII self-defense pioneer Charlie Nelson. In 2006 was named one of the top 10 "Most Dangerous Men On The Planet" by Black Belt Magazine_.

Seeing the need to bring these legitimate and proven techniques and method of close-combat back into the Modern world of "hobby" Martial Arts (Karate, Kung Fu, Capoiera, Aikido, etc.) and "sport" MA (Judo, Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, Wrestling, Kick Boxing, Mixed MA, Ultimate fighting , etc.), "Captain Chris" Pizzo has dedicated his life to teaching, instruction, and spreading the "truth" about street fighting, self defense, and close combat.

Source

http://www.closecombattraining.com/articles/martialarts.php


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helio_Gracie
We lost another one. RIP.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 30, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helio_Gracie
> We lost another one. RIP.


TonyNYC, thanks for making me aware of this thread. Nice thread Jon.
Wow, tis a sad day in the world of BJJ. I also think they should test Brock Lesnar to see if he is actually human. I think his mother may have mated with an M1 Abrams 
I didnt really start training in martial arts until I was about 30. I trained in mostly Korean Arts, Tang Soo Do, Taekwondo and Hapkido. I've also trained in Kung Fu. Through my job I've worked out with people who have been kind enough to teach me some ground fighting, pressure point application and joint manipulation. 
I enjoy watching MMA and I hope that GSP brings his A Game against B.J. Penn on Saturday.
Some of my influences: Bruce Lee, naturally. Randy Couture, Sammo Hung (because he was the first "big guy" I saw doing marital arts), and Jennifer Lee who was my first instructor(she also happened to deliver the first ever round kick to the side of my head )


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2009)

UFC 94 was pretty cool.

Jon Jones- Nice takedowns!
Lyoto Machida - Heh.. He showed 'em how Karate is done. :bow:
GSP- "He's too strong..." lol
Clay did good as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 3, 2009)

Ultimate Fight Night is on Saturday.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_Fight_Night:_Lauzon_vs._Stephens


----------



## furious styles (Feb 3, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Ultimate Fight Night is on Saturday.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_Fight_Night:_Lauzon_vs._Stephens



I'm a big Mac Danzig fan (his entrance music is Jedi Mind Tricks ffs) but I was disappointed in his last loss .. so hopefully he's turning things around.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 7, 2009)

Just reminder of the fight night tonight. I believe it's at 9/8 pm central. Enjoy!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 7, 2009)

So, are they going to broadcast all the fights? I never watched a whole show.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 7, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> So, are they going to broadcast all the fights? I never watched a whole show.



I think they'll show some of the undercard, but not all of it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAcu6h2v7nI

Rampage and Bas Rutten.. loooooooollllll


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought the fight night was pretty good. Joe did a good job in the main event. Too bad Hermes tore his ACL.

Another video of Rampage being silly lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChUyGfX70nQ


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 13, 2009)

Free card tonight on Sherdog!

http://sherdog.com/


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 13, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAcu6h2v7nI
> 
> Rampage and Bas Rutten.. loooooooollllll



*Don't you ever do this 

Bas Rutten Rules

*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rMrwNSX9kY
A big lol, but I want to head kick the guy that label the video "Streetfighter UFC." IT'S PRIDE FIGHTING! HOLY FUCKING CRAP! lol


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 15, 2009)

What type of cardio do you guys(or girls) perfer to build stamina.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3QPaQgTr1o


Cartwheel KO. Don't try this at home. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 16, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> What type of cardio do you guys(or girls) perfer to build stamina.



Nothing out of the ordinary for me. Just running (Sometimes HIIT), rounds, jumping rope....


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's a question....

Best of the Best

Bloodsport

Enter the Dragon

The Karate Kid


Which of the 3 do you like the most?


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats is a very tuff question..


I have to go with the one that has the best bum...so Bloodsport..yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:eat2:

hot damn i love Van Damme...lol


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 17, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3QPaQgTr1o
> 
> 
> Cartwheel KO. Don't try this at home. lol



lol...that was bad ass...and unexpected


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 17, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Thats is a very tuff question..
> 
> 
> I have to go with the one that has the best bum...so Bloodsport..yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:eat2:
> ...



I agree....always been my personal fav, so many different styles to watch and enjoy


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 17, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Here's a question....
> 
> Best of the Best
> 
> ...



For me it's "Enter The Dragon" a true classic and Bruce Lee what more can you say. The American Life Network Channel on Time Warner cable will broadcast the classic 60's episode The Green Hornet 

I saw a documentary about Bruce's life on the History Channel a few years ago and it's a shame that "The Game of Death" only exist in a few clips and never had the chance to be developed. From the clips you can imagine how great this movie would have been - heck it certainly served as an inspiration to Mortal Combat.

Bruce Lee - Long Lost Footage "Game of Death"

Intro 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEUDRKRX1Eg

part I 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASKPXEJxzfY&feature=related

part II 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtxS9JKTN64&feature=related


Karate Kid - Best of the Best were ok - certainly the 1st movies can be considered classics - the sequels were either a hit or a miss. 

Bloodsport also a good movie. best movie Vandamme ever did - too bad about the later court case between him and the man he portrays in the film, Frank Dux.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 17, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> For me it's "Enter The Dragon" a true classic and Bruce Lee what more can you say. The American Life Network Channel on Time Warner cable will broadcast the classic 60's episode The Green Hornet
> 
> I saw a documentary about Bruce's life on the History Channel a few years ago and it's a shame that "The Game of Death" only exist in a few clips and never had the chance to be developed. From the clips you can imagine how great this movie would have been - heck it certainly served as an inspiration to Mortal Combat.
> 
> ...



I like Bruce's original idea for the Game of Death than what eventually came out.

In the finished version, the fight with Kareem and others make no sense at all whereas in the lost footage its clearly stated Bruce has to fight his way to the top of the building.

Had he lived, imagine the awesomeness he could have put out over the years


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I like Bruce's original idea for the Game of Death than what eventually came out.
> 
> In the finished version, the fight with Kareem and others make no sense at all whereas in the lost footage its clearly stated Bruce has to fight his way to the top of the building.
> 
> Had he lived, imagine the awesomeness he could have put out over the years



Yes indeedy! He won't be forgotten.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 19, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> What type of cardio do you guys(or girls) perfer to build stamina.



Not a fan of running or treadmills ;but, I do like to use the elliptical trainers or stair climbers for cardio. If my knee joints feel pretty achy and I want to still get in a cardio workout - I'll use the recumbent bikes. 

Found another interesting website called Bodyweight Culture. You'll have to register and logon to see the other links and post articles;but, here is the thread regarding Combat Sports that can be of interest. They do have other links on all sorts of bodyweight exercises.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 19, 2009)

And to add to the above - i'll usually do squats for cardio when I'm not in a running mood


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh i loved the Green Hornet because of Bruce Lee...and squats for cardio..now that is a thought


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xDSierHtzo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_96

UFC 96: Jackson vs Jardine.
Don't know about you, but I think Keith Jardine is going to PIZZ0WNED! lol No disrepect to him though (Plus Gaidojutsu kicks ass!).


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 20, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Not a fan of running or treadmills ;but, I do like to use the elliptical trainers or stair climbers for cardio. If my knee joints feel pretty achy and I want to still get in a cardio workout - I'll use the recumbent bikes.
> 
> Found another interesting website called Bodyweight Culture. You'll have to register and logon to see the other links and post articles;but, here is the thread regarding Combat Sports that can be of interest. They do have other links on all sorts of bodyweight exercises.



I've been a member there for nearly a year. They have good stuff and some great discounts at times too! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 20, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I've been a member there for nearly a year. They have good stuff and some great discounts at times too! :bow:



Here's another thread for you Bushido Martial Arts and MMA News  let me know what you think of this one.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 21, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Oh i loved the Green Hornet because of Bruce Lee...and squats for cardio..now that is a thought



*
CL: 
Squats is the king of exercises practioners from The Great Gama to Ken Shamrock employed them in their training. Gama would routinely do 5000 Bodyweight Squats. Ken Shamrock would do 500 and then pushups 

*




Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xDSierHtzo
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_96
> 
> UFC 96: Jackson vs Jardine.
> Don't know about you, but I think Keith Jardine is going to PIZZ0WNED! lol No disrepect to him though (Plus Gaidojutsu kicks ass!).



*
You'll enjoy this story. I was watching an episode of "TMZ" and you know how snarky they can be. Well the camera crew spotted Rampage Jackson leaving a club one night;but, they filmed Rampage at a distance and made sure to leave him alone.

Don't forget to check out UFC 95 on Spike TV tonight 
* 

UFC 95 Sanchez v Stevenson


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2009)

WEC 39 on Sunday!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WEC_39


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 6, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_96
TOMORROW! DUN DUN DUNN!!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 8, 2009)

OOOHHHH! Trash talking!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X85I_mHuyQk

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_98

Evans vs. Jackson... Dun dun dunnnnn! :bounce::happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like Rampage is injured. That means UFC 98 is EVANS vs. MACHIDA!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 11, 2009)

This thread positively aches for you all who do martial arts to post pictures of yourself doing it. So we can study your, ah, form. Y'know, for research. :batting:


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 11, 2009)

Carrie said:


> This thread positively aches for you all who do martial arts to post pictures of yourself doing it. So we can study your, ah, form. Y'know, for research. :batting:



Carrie: I guess that would be ok;but, only if we get see you Lovely Ladies of Dims in Judo Gi's. You know to study the form and research too!  







2000 Olympics - Women's Judo 78+ kg Medal Ceremony







2000 Olympics -Women's Judo 78+kg weight class (Bronze Metal Match)

-------------------------------------------

*I did not want to hijack Jon's thread- but while we are on the subject of Women and MMA, I wanted to throw this thread out to Jon 
Women and MMA.
I have not followed the latest on UFC - but, wonder when the next Women's fight would be and wouldn't it be awesome to have a BBW matchup.
*


----------



## Carrie (Mar 11, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Carrie: I guess that would be ok;but, only if we get see you Lovely Ladies of Dims in Judo Gi's. You know to study the form and research too!


I wish I had one! That would be so fun, strutting around my house in one and feeling all badass.





(only if I can I substitute a pink satin sash for the belt thingy, though).


----------



## blackghost75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is what I'm currently training in when it comes to Martial arts:

Jeet Kune Do,Southeast Asian Martial arts: Filipino martial arts-Kali,Pentjak and Maphilando Silat.Brazilian Jiu-jitsu,

I started training in Martial arts when I was just 6 y.o. living in Korea. My first style I trained in was Hapkido. Then the second time I lived in Korea,I trained in Tae Kwon Do.

My favorite Martial art book right now!! Is jiu-jitsu University by Saulo Ribeiro.

For those who don't know,Mask of Tap Out passed away last Wednesday. 

If anyone wants to do any training at the bash,please drop me a line


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 20, 2009)

blackghost75 said:


> Here is what I'm currently training in when it comes to Martial arts:
> 
> Jeet Kune Do,Southeast Asian Martial arts: Filipino martial arts-Kali,Pentjak and Maphilando Silat.Brazilian Jiu-jitsu,
> 
> ...



I can't wait to get back into Jeet Kune Do, although all styles can be brought together.

the original Game of Death was to prove that no style IS the style


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 20, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I can't wait to get back into Jeet Kune Do, although all styles can be brought together.
> 
> the original Game of Death was to prove that no style IS the style



Jeet Kune Do is good. I like Jun Fan Gong fu too, but I hate when people get them confused. One is as free as a bird. The other is impersonate Bruce Lee fu, which is still good, but not what he wanted.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 20, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Jeet Kune Do is good. I like Jun Fan Gong fu too, but I hate when people get them confused. One is as free as a bird. The other is impersonate Bruce Lee fu, which is still good, but not what he wanted.



You should enjoy this  Bruce Lee thread.


----------



## blackghost75 (Mar 21, 2009)

My favorite book on Jeet Kune Do is the Tao of Jeet Kune Do


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 21, 2009)

Much like the Bruce Lee's "Game of Death". Here is another interesting documentary that would have been awesome ...

 Elvis Presley Martial Arts


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Much like the Bruce Lee's "Game of Death". Here is another interesting documentary that would have been awesome ...
> 
> Elvis Presley Martial Arts



That's what I was getting at with my Game of Death comment, the whole movie was basically showcasing how not limiting yourself to just one style and adapting to any situation will prevail over one certain style.

Its too bad Bruce died during the making, it could have been the most awesome martial arts movie ever.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 21, 2009)

*Anyone waiting to see the latest "Crank" movie starring Jason Statham? Keith Jardine also stars?* 







*A Kick Ass Competitor that appreciates animals - this is a nice photo.*


UFC Keith Jardin has a part in upcoming
movie:Crank High Voltage

Crank 2 High Voltage: Theatrical Trailer


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 21, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> That's what I was getting at with my Game of Death comment, the whole movie was basically showcasing how not limiting yourself to just one style and adapting to any situation will prevail over one certain style.
> 
> Its too bad Bruce died during the making, it could have been the most awesome martial arts movie ever.



Here's some more interesting facts on Bruce Lee 

*Bruce Lee & Ed Parker Kenpo Connection*






*Left to right: Ernest Lieb, Jhoon Rhee, Ed Parker, and Bruce Lee.* 

Jhoon Rhee's Washington DC tournament in 1967, and shows Ernie Lieb and Ed Parker. The late Mr. Parker was also one of the key founding fathers of martial arts in the United States.


_*"In 1964, at a Karate tournament hosted by Ed Parker, Bruce demonstrated his abilities to a large audience... At Long Beach, with Taki Kimura as his assistant, he showed off his 2 finger press ups and his legendary one inch punch. 

A noted television producer who was really impressed by Bruce's intensity and focus approached him and a screen test was arranged. This lead to his playing the role of Kato in the Green Hornet series which was filmed in 1965. 

While filming this series, Bruce left Taki Kimura in charge of his kung fu school. Although the Green Hornet never really took off, it lasted for 30 half hour episodes. Bruce, surprisingly, as Kato became more popular than the main star, especially in Hong Kong. 

In the documentary "Bruce Lee: The Martial Arts Master" Van Williams who was the main star of the Green Hornet recalls how Bruce used to run around the set practicing his kicks. "He would jump up and tap you on the ear with his foot, but this stopped when one of the extras turned around and got his jaw dislocated". During filming Bruce liked to work in close to improve the fight scenes, but he also injured quite a few stuntmen by doing this. The producers found it pretty hard to find stuntmen in the end. Bruce had to slow his movements down because on film, he was practically a blur and you couldn't see what he was doing properly!!

After the Green Hornet, Bruce opened up another kung fu school called "Lee Jun Fan, Gung fu institute". This is where he learned to use the nunchaku`s from fellow student Danny Inosanto. Here he taught actors like James Coburn, Steve McQueen and Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. He had now become so popular that he could charge up to $300 US an hour for instruction."*_

*Source: Bruce Lee - A Legend's Biography*

http://www.fightingmaster.com/masters/brucelee/brucelee.htm 


*Adjusting for inflation ($300/hr.) - can you imagine how much the school would cost now. In 2009, that would be approximately
($1,905.93/hr).*

Source: Inflation Calculator

http://www.coinnews.net/tools/cpi-inflation-calculator/


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 22, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> That's what I was getting at with my Game of Death comment, the whole movie was basically showcasing how not limiting yourself to just one style and adapting to any situation will prevail over one certain style.
> 
> Its too bad Bruce died during the making, it could have been the most awesome martial arts movie ever.



*
One of my fav Bruce Lee films was "Way of the Dragon" 
*

 Bruce Lee : Nunchaku Fight Scene -"Way of the Dragon" 

The fight scenes are great - especially at 4:33 of the clip. That is one spicy Nunchaku.  :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a Rashad Evans HL I liked:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pozI562dzT4&feature=channel_page


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 22, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Here's a Rashad Evans HL I liked:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pozI562dzT4&feature=channel_page



Great video and Rashad Evans is one of the good UFC storeis.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 31, 2009)

An interesting clip. Bruce Lee would have destroyed the actor Burt Ward "Robin" from the 1960s Batman series....

Bruce Lee vs. Burt Ward


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6oi...56&highlight=capoeira&feature=player_embedded

Half moon of the compass FTW!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 10, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6oi...56&highlight=capoeira&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Half moon of the compass FTW!!!



*
Jon Blaze;

Wow  this was one crazy knockout.  It will be interesting to see if this type of knockout can happen again - I'm sure future MMA fighters will be more aware of Capoeira and or incorporate some of their techniques. Wonder if it would work in a UFC ring?
*


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's another insane move Flying Armbar- note clips below ....

Flying Armbar MMA Match 

Man v. Woman Flying Armbar

And Another Anderson Silva losing to a flying heel hook 

Silva v. Chonan


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 21, 2009)

So should Chuck Liddell call it and end to a remarkable career?

UFC 97 Redemption


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 22, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> So should Chuck Liddell call it and end to a remarkable career?
> 
> UFC 97 Redemption



I'd say he's got a little more juice in him, but maybe he should tone down the type of fighters he's working with until he gets back up again. However, if he falls really hard again, then I don't know. Rashad knocked him pretty badly, and he is 39, but I think he's got at least some juice left in him.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 22, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'd say he's got a little more juice in him, but maybe he should tone down the type of fighters he's working with until he gets back up again. However, if he falls really hard again, then I don't know. Rashad knocked him pretty badly, and he is 39, but I think he's got at least some juice left in him.



*I hope so- according to this link - I understand that Dana White may ban Liddell from competeing in any future UFC events-but, we'll have to wait and see. *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 28, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I hope so- according to this link - I understand that Dana White may ban Liddell from competeing in any future UFC events-but, we'll have to wait and see. *



Yep. I still love Chuck to death. He blends kickboxing and kempo well, and I love his defensive counter style.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 29, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Yep. I still love Chuck to death. He blends kickboxing and kempo well, and I love his defensive counter style.



*Jon: I agree a few of the Kenpo folks incorporate some of Liddell's training methods. 

Another would be Jeff Speakman's Kenpo 5.0 . That seeks to blend in MMA. *


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Apr 29, 2009)

would seriously like to try some competetive sumo


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 29, 2009)

bigrugbybloke said:


> would seriously like to try some competetive sumo



DO IT! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 29, 2009)

bigrugbybloke said:


> would seriously like to try some competetive sumo



*
BigRugbyBloke:

You might want to check this  link for starters.
*


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 30, 2009)

*Lee Yingarn (Iron Palm Master) *









_"First Instructional Tai Chi Tape ever released to the west. Lee Yingarn primarily learned his taichi from the Dong (Tung) family. His iron Palm methods (shown also in the video) come from the shaolin system of Gu Ruzhang." _

I don't practice Tai Chi; but, wanted to share these clips as well as hear from any other Dimmers who practice this on a regular basis...

*YouTube Clips : Lee's Modified Tai Chi *

Part: 1: Solo Drills - Exercises - Sefl Defense Applications -IRON PALM Training

LeeYingarn(1of2)

Part 2: More Self Defense Applications Applications 

LeeYingarn(2of2)


----------



## tony32 (Apr 30, 2009)

I did not know they had a martial arts froum great . Anyway a little about myself I'am amature sparrer the art I pratice is Sanshou I did do TKD for a few years though . I hope to talk with some other members on the fourm.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 30, 2009)

tony32 said:


> I did not know they had a martial arts froum great . Anyway a little about myself I'am amature sparrer the art I pratice is Sanshou I did do TKD for a few years though . I hope to talk with some other members on the fourm.



GOD I wish there was a San Shou or Kyuktooki place in OKC. I'd be on that like white on rice.


----------



## tonynyc (May 1, 2009)

*Whenever I hear talk of Sanshou , i think of the World Champion -Cung Le.*








Cung Le Website 

----------------------------------------------------

*Great fight in 2008 with Frank Shamrock *

Cung Le v. Frank Shamrock (2008)  

======================================






*Cung Le in Marshal Law (2009)*


_*Kung Fu Cinema confirms Cung Le will co-star in the live-action Tekken film, based upon the popular martial arts fighting game, as Marshall Law. The movie has already completed filming, and is set to be released in 2009. Cung Le has also confirmed on November 28, 2008 on Inside MMA that he will star in a supporting role in the upcoming science fiction film Pandorum with Dennis Quaid and Ben Foster. He is set to star in a supporting role in the upcoming movie "Fighting" alongside Channing Tatum.*_

*Source:*

Cung Le -Wikipedia


----------



## blackghost75 (May 6, 2009)

I'm a very big Anderson Silva fan


----------



## tonynyc (May 11, 2009)

*We lost another Martial Arts legend* 






*RIP Sjio Adriano Emperado (1926-2009)*


*Sijo Adriano Emperado, Kajukenbo Founder, passed away in his sleep on Saturday, April 4th at approximately 11:15 pm. The Corder family had many opportunities over the past 15 years to meet him, learn from him and feel of his love of Kajukenbo and all its practitioners. He was a quiet and powerful man and has left a unique legacy.

Professor and Aunty Lim remind us: "On a summer day, nearly eighty three years ago, a little baby boy was born in Honolulu, Hawaii, by the name of Adriano Directo Emperado. No one could have predicted what a tremendous journey his life would take him on. He had a humble upbringing, trained in various martial arts, worked in law enforcement, served as body guard to the Governor of Hawaii, traveled around the world & he, along with four other gentlemen created a system of self defense like no other. A system that earned a much feared & respected reputation worldwide.

Considered the father of Hawaiian martial arts, Sijo Adriano Emperado is, by definition, the most influential martial artist in Hawaiian history. His endless creativity influenced just about every martial artist you will meet & he will continue to inspire for generations to come."*

======================================================

*Adriano Emperado, the founder of the Kajukenbo Self-Defense Institute of Hawaii, was born in Honolulu on June 16th, 1926 in the small community of Kalihi, which was and still is a part of the Kalihi-Palama District of the City and County of Honolulu. Adriano was one of seven children. There were three boys (Larry, Adriano, and Joseph), and four girls (Ella, Dechi, Nancy, and Connie Marcella).

Like a lot of poor neighborhoods around the world, Kalihi and the surrounding area was a violent place to live. Because of this, Adriano started learning how to defend himself at a very young age. His father had been a professional boxer in the Philippines and in Hawaii, fighting under the ring name of Bulldog Panis. Adriano's uncle had also been a professional boxer. So by the time he was 8 years old he was getting some much needed exposure to western boxing.

Professor Emperado is a master of Escrima, Jujitsu, and various Kenpo forms. In addition, he has studied Okinawan Karate, Chinese Kung Fu, Hawaiian Lua, American Boxing and Wrestling, as well as various arts which utilize such weapons as the staff, club and knife.

During World War II, Professor Emperado was attached to the First Filipino Infantry Regiment as a Medical Corp Man, during which time he received various awards and citations for military accomplishments.

Professor Emperado received much of his martial arts training from Professor K.S. Chow and Professor James Mitosi. In 1947 he was part of the Black Belt Society that developed the art form currently known as Kajukenbo. The title of Professor was given to Professor Emperado by Professor Lum and Professor Wong of the Chinese Physical Cultural Society of Hawaii and Master Ho Gau of Hong Kong to represent Choi Li Fat Ga. He was elected to the Black Belt Hall of Fame in 1991. Presently the Professor holds the highest title in Kajukenbo, 10th degree.*
=====================

* Kajukenbo History *

*Includes interview with Sijo Emperado from the early 90's.*

Kajukenbo History 

========================

**** You Tube Clips ******


*Professor Emperado instructing students *

Kajukenbo

*Kajukenbo on Bay Area Morning News - *

Kajukenbo -Morning New Show


----------



## blackghost75 (May 11, 2009)

It really sucks and It's painfully to hear about famous and really well known people Martial arts community passing away such as: 
View attachment gracie.jpg


*Helio Gracie-1/09
*

View attachment charles-mask-lewis-tapout.jpg

*Mask of Tap out-3/09*


These two made a very big contribution to the martial art community,and they will be greatly missed!


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 23, 2009)

UFC 98 is on!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_98


----------



## tonynyc (May 24, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> UFC 98 is on!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_98


--------------------------------------------------------

*Didn't want to blurt out the results to give those a chance to check this thread out. UFC_98 Fight Results. *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 13, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_99

Great fights this time around.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 28, 2009)

**** BUMP ****









* Youtube: Full Match - Bob Lashley v. Bob Sapp 06/27/2009*

*Lashley v. Sapp*

*MMA News*

*Lashley v. Sapp MMA News*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 28, 2009)

Lashley is on his way up, and Sapp is on his way down.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 29, 2009)

^ it's hard to be on your way down when you've made a career on the mat 

nevertheless lashley is promising, he's a big strong guy that has a wrestling background and seems dedicated to the sport. i heard he was offered a spot on the new TUF though and pulled out of it .. *shrugs*


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 29, 2009)

furious styles said:


> ^ it's hard to be on your way down when you've made a career on the mat
> 
> nevertheless lashley is promising, he's a big strong guy that has a wrestling background and seems dedicated to the sport. i heard he was offered a spot on the new TUF though and pulled out of it .. *shrugs*




*Hmm the sound of Poor 'Bob Sapp' crashing to the mat

Ba Boom Tish 

I think it's time for Bob Sapp to call it a career -he's been in his share of wars. Now a Lashley v. Lesnar fight would be interesting;however, we have to see the upcoming results of UFC 100  to see what happens next. I would imagine that Lashley needs to get his skills up before taking on either Lesnar or Mir. 


*


----------



## furious styles (Jun 29, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hmm the sound of Poor 'Bob Sapp' crashing to the mat
> 
> Ba Boom Tish
> 
> ...



haha indeed, sapp managed to pull a few out (even beating ernesto hoost at kickboxing .. twice!) but mainly due to his lack of discernible skill or fighting style (other than "sapp smash") he ends up getting punched or kicked very hard in the face and being out an orbital bone.

from what i've heard brock had been training for a few years in mma and the man had been absolutely _dominant_ in ncaa wrestling. he's certainly more "polished" (lol) than lashley at this point .. but he's still been winning his fights with simple brute force. show me some advanced techniques and i'll recognize him as a great fighter.

i think my favorite fighter in the game right now is the extremely technical master of the counter, lyoto machida. karate power!


----------



## BMOC (Jun 29, 2009)

I never thought Sapp was really that good anyway. He mostly used his size to overwhelm and intimidate his opponents. Not to say he wasn't good at all but his opponents just didn't know how to handle a big man and he was able to confuse them with his unorthodox and untrained style. I'm surprised he lasted as long as he did. Good for him but as stated earlier, his time is done. 

I always figured Lesnar for more than a tv wrestler. His physique, strength and moves in the ring belied a fighter with greater aspirations. 

Rashid Evans and Cung Le are my faves. 

It looks to me like alot of these fighters in mma who are getting the most attention are mostly boxers, brawlers, wrestlers or big guys with alot of strength, even the ones who have some martial arts training. Not so many like Cung Le who use actual martial arts in their fights. I guess like in pro wrestling, the camera likes to follow the charismatic brawler over the disciplined technician.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DabdOeddgY

Frank Mir going hard!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 5, 2009)

http://dwizzlesworld.blogspot.com/2009/08/gina-carano-training-video.html

Gina getting downnn to prepare for Cristiane Santos!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 5, 2009)

furious styles said:


> ^ it's hard to be on your way down when you've made a career on the mat
> 
> nevertheless lashley is promising, he's a big strong guy that has a wrestling background and seems dedicated to the sport. i heard he was offered a spot on the new TUF though and pulled out of it .. *shrugs*



Well he's fighting Don Frye next. I still think he has a long way to go, but the potential in him is booming. I have no gripes with him trying to go up.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

Now I've also seen Lashley on the TNA Wrestling show - looks like he's covering both bases....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

Some great events this past weekend!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_101

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WEC_42

The underdogs didn't get by so much in UFC 101, but WEC 42? Go find out.


----------



## BMOC (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, 101 was the first Philly-hosted mma event. I was there. Anderson Silva and BJ Penn were great. But I've never seen so many hot women and wannbe-tough guy poseurs in the same room haha.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 2, 2009)

I recently had the honor to train with Sr. Master M. Caruso. Don't let the smile fool you, this guy is a certified badass





Here's me at a recent tournament. I'm the guy on the left


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> I recently had the honor to train with Sr. Master M. Caruso. Don't let the smile fool you, this guy is a certified badass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

Daddyoh70:
Great pics- should do a double post in "This is Living" thread. How did you do in the tournament? Also is the fighting style - full contact or point sparring? Great job and awesome flexibility 
*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> 
> Daddyoh70:
> Great pics- should do a double post in "This is Living" thread. How did you do in the tournament? Also is the fighting style - full contact or point sparring? Great job and awesome flexibility
> *



Thanks Tonynyc. The sparring is supposed to be point sparring, but I've seen people get carried out of the ring in some matches. There were 7 people in my division, I got 1st place in Sparring and Traditional Forms and 2nd place in Weapons Forms.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks Tonynyc. The sparring is supposed to be point sparring, but I've seen people get carried out of the ring in some matches. There were 7 people in my division, I got 1st place in Sparring and Traditional Forms and 2nd place in Weapons Forms.



_
Daddyoh70:
Pretty impressive body of work for the day. How long have you been competing?
I know of a few folks that compete in Pt. Sparring. It's good stuff. 

As for the traditional forms - I've heard that much depends on the tourney and region where the event is held. Some judges like all of the Acrobatic flips and others prefer the more Traditional forms (though I tend to see the younger competitors doing all of the flips and very showy moves).

What type of weapons do you compete with? I'm just starting with the Bo-Staff and I enjoy it. Very good for shoulder flexibility._

_
Oh and to add a comment regarding Sr. Master Caruso - as with most Masters I've had the pleasure of meeting... These guys are very very humble ... Heck I'd worry when I didn't see them smile 
_


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 3, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> Daddyoh70:
> Pretty impressive body of work for the day. How long have you been competing?
> I know of a few folks that compete in Pt. Sparring. It's good stuff.
> ...



Thanks again Tony. I started competing back in the spring, but I've been training for almost a year and a half. I never wanted to compete, but my 15 year old daughter trains with me and she loves competing, so I thought I'd give it a try. With ATA Taekwondo, they teach traditional forms. They have an Xtreme curriculum that they teach, but that's extra. The Xtreme has all the jumps and flips. This tournament I competed with the Escrima sticks. Next testing cycle we start working on the Bo Staff which is my personal favorite. And yes you are correct about the masters. :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 5, 2009)

http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/10/05/hong-man-choi-accepts-shaquille-oneals-mixed-martial-arts-chal/

OH SNAP! Shaq vs Hong Man Choi! OH SHIT SON! lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 5, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/10/05/hong-man-choi-accepts-shaquille-oneals-mixed-martial-arts-chal/
> 
> OH SNAP! Shaq vs Hong Man Choi! OH SHIT SON! lol









*Add 7' 2" Boxer Nikolai Valuev & we can have a triple threat match*


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 5, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks again Tony. I started competing back in the spring, but I've been training for almost a year and a half. I never wanted to compete, but my 15 year old daughter trains with me and she loves competing, so I thought I'd give it a try. With ATA Taekwondo, they teach traditional forms. They have an Xtreme curriculum that they teach, but that's extra. The Xtreme has all the jumps and flips. This tournament I competed with the Escrima sticks. Next testing cycle we start working on the Bo Staff which is my personal favorite. And yes you are correct about the masters. :bow:



_
Can't go wrong with the Escrima sticks. How long have you been working with them? 

I just started back into the Self Defense training for the past two years. For me I like to incorporate a workout that helps both the "strength and cardio". You tend to be creative with studio space.

Fun thing about the Arts is that each stlye of training has it's place (forms- techniques - sparring (point , full contact) - grappling- weapons) it's all good.

The one thing I would love to incorporate later is YOGA-but, it's finding the right system for me. 

_


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 24, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_104

DUN DUNNN!


----------



## furious styles (Oct 24, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_104
> 
> DUN DUNNN!



machida is my BOY since he first got into the fight game. if he loses tonight i'm not gonna be happy. shogun is a beast though. should be a really good fight.


----------



## Jigen (Oct 24, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aikido

When I was 7 I started karate, stopping short after i obtained my yellow belt. In 2002, I have started learning aikido for the first time. I have been training until 2004, when I had to suspend. Now I have started again, and last year I obtained the 6th Kyu grade. The road is long and hard, but I think I'll keep going. I want to get to Ist Dan, at least. But I don't think I have the talent to get over that point.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 25, 2009)

Jigen said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aikido
> 
> When I was 7 I started karate, stopping short after i obtained my yellow belt. In 2002, I have started learning aikido for the first time. I have been training until 2004, when I had to suspend. Now I have started again, and last year I obtained the 6th Kyu grade. The road is long and hard, but I think I'll keep going. I want to get to Ist Dan, at least. But I don't think I have the talent to get over that point.



Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2009)

Jigen said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aikido
> 
> When I was 7 I started karate, stopping short after i obtained my yellow belt. In 2002, I have started learning aikido for the first time. I have been training until 2004, when I had to suspend. Now I have started again, and last year I obtained the 6th Kyu grade. The road is long and hard, but I think I'll keep going. I want to get to Ist Dan, at least. But I don't think I have the talent to get over that point.



Congrats on getting back to your training..to paraphrase a comment made by a Kenpo Sifu that I know...You have to view your training like this...

*"It's not a footrace- but a marathon"*

I think you might surprize yourself as you continue on with your training....


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 25, 2009)

*UFC 104 RESULTS*

*MAIN CARDS:*

*Lyoto "The Dragon" Machida *retains his title after defeating Mauricio "Shogun" Rua by Unanimous Decision

*Cain Velasquez *defeated Ben Rothwell by TKO, 0:58 of Round 2

*Gleison Tibau *defeated Josh Neer by Unanimous Decision (Judges scores: 30-27, 30-27, 29-28)

*Joe Stevenson *defeated Spencer Fisher by TKO (strikes), 4;03 of Round 2

*Anthony Johnson *defeated Yoshiyuki Yoshida by TKO (knee injury), 0:41 of Round 1

*PRELIMINARY CARDS:*

*Ryan Bader *defeated Eric "Red" Schafer by Unanimous Decision (Judges scores: 30-27, 30-27, 29-26)

*Pat Barry *defeated Antoni Hardonk by TKO, 2:30 of Round 2 

*Chael Sonnen *defeated Yushin Okami by Unanimous Decision (Judges scores: all 30-27)

*Jorge Rivera *defeated Rob Kimmons by TKO, 1:53 of Round 3
Kyle Kingsbury defeated Razak Al-Hassan by Split Decision (Judges scores: 29-28, 29-28, 28-29)

*Stefan Struve *defeated Chase Gormley by Submission (triangle choke), 4:04 of Round 1

*Source*

*UFC104 Results via YAHOO*


----------



## Jigen (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Congrats on getting back to your training..to paraphrase a comment made by a Kenpo Sifu that I know...You have to view your training like this...
> 
> *"It's not a footrace- but a marathon"*
> 
> I think you might surprize yourself as you continue on with your training....



I hope so, tony. I would really like to wear my hakama. But I'll tell you one thing: the best integrative training for aikido is archery. The basic principles are the same: to keep the balance, to feel your body, to check your position, to stay relaxed and to stay sharp. Aikido techniques are really helping me to stay relaxed and strong in the archery trainings, and archery's mental training is improving me focus on aikido techniques.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *UFC 104 RESULTS*
> 
> *MAIN CARDS:*
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egwpJakjzzY&feature=fvw Patrick Barry is a fucking boss. But he needs to learn more grappling. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Jigen said:


> I hope so, tony. I would really like to wear my hakama. But I'll tell you one thing: the best integrative training for aikido is archery. The basic principles are the same: to keep the balance, to feel your body, to check your position, to stay relaxed and to stay sharp. Aikido techniques are really helping me to stay relaxed and strong in the archery trainings, and archery's mental training is improving me focus on aikido techniques.



Jigen:
I would sometimes visit the different schools to watch... I've always enjoyed the flowing movement of aikido... Now do you wear the hakama in your school after a particular rank? I also noticed that some schools have the students wear a judo gi.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 26, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egwpJakjzzY&feature=fvw Patrick Barry is a fucking boss. But he needs to learn more grappling. lol



Jon:

Did u see the fight? I guess it's back to the drawing boards for Ben Rothwell...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Jon:
> 
> Did u see the fight? I guess it's back to the drawing boards for Ben Rothwell...



I watched the card at a friends house.
And Rothwell did HORRIBLE. He talked so much crap, and while the stoppage was suspect, he got manhandled for a round and a half. 

I was nut imprezzed lol but he should get another chance.


----------



## Jigen (Oct 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Jigen:
> I would sometimes visit the different schools to watch... I've always enjoyed the flowing movement of aikido... Now do you wear the hakama in your school after a particular rank? I also noticed that some schools have the students wear a judo gi.



Usually in my school the hakama is assigned after you succesfully achieve the 3rd Kyu. The belt is not given until the 1st Dan is achieved (Black Belt). In our school we can wear the kind of gi we prefer. Many of us prefer a judo gi since it's thicker and has better resistance to usury. The only problem is that I live in a small town 30 kilometers far from Milan, and in my zone there are only two aikido schools. But one good thing is, Ai Ki Ryu Italia organizes many training sessions for all Milan's school, where you can confront aikidokas from other schools, and train in the use of weapons. We had the last one sunday, October 25th.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 6, 2009)

Couple of events have come up:
UFC 105
UFC 106
Strikeforce: Fedor vs Rodgers
Ultimate Fighter Finale 10

(Have a kimboplex lol:



)
WEC 44
k-1 World GP 2009 FINAL (This was sick lol)

Next up:
WEC 45
UFC 107
Strikeforce - Evolution


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Couple of events have come up:
> UFC 105
> UFC 106
> Strikeforce: Fedor vs Rodgers
> ...



*Awesome Kimboplex*


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 29, 2010)

Revival is most needed...

http://mmaaddicts.com/dann/ufc-114-rampage-evans/quinton-rampage-jackson-rashad-evans.JPG

Rampage is... SUPERMAN! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dream_14 (Early morning today for US peeps)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_114


----------



## tonynyc (May 30, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Revival is most needed...
> 
> http://mmaaddicts.com/dann/ufc-114-rampage-evans/quinton-rampage-jackson-rashad-evans.JPG
> 
> ...



And Mr. T... 






Not one of his better performances- unlike this amusing clip above (Rampage imitating a Rashad knockout)


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 30, 2010)

It happens.

Shogun vs Rashad will be interesting.


----------



## Jigen (Jun 1, 2010)

5th Kyu achieved! ^_^


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 1, 2010)

Jigen said:


> 5th Kyu achieved! ^_^



Congrats !!!! good job....


----------



## Jigen (Jun 2, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Congrats !!!! good job....



Thanks. Next year will not be so easy. ^_^


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 2, 2010)

Uh, I loved watching Vanishing Son!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 2, 2010)

Jigen said:


> 5th Kyu achieved! ^_^



Congrats!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 27, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strikeforce:_Fedor_vs._Werdum

It happened! Oh snap!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 29, 2010)

*Michael Kirkham Dies Following Pro MMA Debut*

Michael Kirkham died early Monday following his professional MMA debut this past Saturday on a pro and amateur card in Aiken, S.C.

Kirkham, a lightweight nicknamed "Tree" for towering at 6-feet-9, was 30. 

Below is the link regarding this tragic event 

Michael Kirkham


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 2, 2010)

Revive.

I'm off to BJJ tonight to get my ass tooled. I'm not even worthy of being called a grappling dummy yet.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 24, 2010)

Revival needed due to tonight. lol


----------



## furious styles (Oct 24, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Revival needed due to tonight. lol



lesnar finally got touched up. i thought this might happen after his huge break due to the horrible health issues he had, plus cain was a really bad stylistic matchup for him. a beastly puncher with great boxing skill, long reach and endless cardio.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 24, 2010)

lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 24, 2010)

furious styles said:


> lesnar finally got touched up. i thought this might happen after his huge break due to the horrible health issues he had, plus cain was a really bad stylistic matchup for him. a beastly puncher with great boxing skill, long reach and endless cardio.



Bout time. I still say if Carwin hadn't gotten gassed in their fight, Lesnar would have lost that one.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 25, 2010)

More lolz.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 28, 2010)

It's official.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/10/28/dana-white-wec-ufc-to-merge-in-2011/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 21, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_123

Tonight was a great night!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Nov 21, 2010)

There's an MMA thread, SUBSCRIBED!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 28, 2010)

Boxing had a great night to shine today.
Berto, Froch, Juan Manuel Marquez, and Ward picked up wins.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 4, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ultimate_Fighter:_Team_GSP_vs._Team_Koscheck_Finale


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strikeforce:_Henderson_vs._Babalu_II


Also some fights from the S-Cup:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO5LV71AL4M&feature=player_embedded
Souwer vs Imada - It's notable in that Toby Imada successfully subdued alot of the guys he fought with Judo. Souwer is a top 10 ranked Kickboxer/shootboxer, and Toby had never fought in Shootboxing or Kickboxing professionally. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjqwNUGGiaM&feature=player_embedded
Buakaw vs Imada


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVsZrOVy-L8&feature=related

Andre Berto highlight


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2010)

highlights from last night:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 5, 2010)

And this Bantamweight Nick Pace invented his own choke:






Pretty cool. lol


----------



## furious styles (Dec 5, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> And this Bantamweight Nick Pace invented his own choke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoah .. half triangle lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 7, 2010)

I call it the NY neck tie. Since he's from there. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 7, 2010)

furious styles said:


> lesnar finally got touched up. i thought this might happen after his huge break due to the horrible health issues he had, plus cain was a really bad stylistic matchup for him. a beastly puncher with great boxing skill, long reach and endless cardio.





daddyoh70 said:


> Bout time. I still say if Carwin hadn't gotten gassed in their fight, Lesnar would have lost that one.



Perhaps Kimbo could get a title fight or appear in an upcoming episode of Bully Beatdown

But his only chance of future glory is finding more opponents like 
*James Cauliflower Ear Thompson*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 11, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_124


Remember that the prelims will be on UFC.com instead of on Spike.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 11, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_124
> 
> 
> Remember that the prelims will be on UFC.com instead of on Spike.



aside from the main and maybe alves / howard this is one of the weakest cards they've thrown out in a while.

hopefully the fights will make up for it


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_124
> 
> 
> Remember that the prelims will be on UFC.com instead of on Spike.



Probably going to watch it while studying for finals haha


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok. Main event action/result pending: This was a pretty damn good card. Lots of finishes and action.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 13, 2010)

That was a damn good card.

Also need to congratulate OVER9000REEM for winning the k-1 grand pix.






HIS POWER IS MAXIMUM!! lol


----------



## furious styles (Dec 13, 2010)

i wonder how overoids' strategy/style would transfer to the octagon


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 13, 2010)

I really hopes he comes back to MMA to put more work in. If he can start wrecking MMA HWs, he could be the first consensus #1 in Kickboxing and MMA.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 16, 2010)

So for my background I started out in Shotokan Karate, but realized soon that it wasn´t what I was looking for, so I started freestyle wrestling and boxing. I´ve also been doing BJJ for a little over a year now, though work is holding me back quite a bit. But it´s still fun, I just suck


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 17, 2010)

I haven't see this fight yet, but I will be watching it when I get home:






Cot dayummmm lol


----------



## KingColt (Dec 17, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> I haven't see this fight yet, but I will be watching it when I get home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just finished watching the whole event, but this kick was definitely the icing on the cake. I´m sure Sakuraba will approve of this


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> I haven't see this fight yet, but I will be watching it when I get home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAYUM! jumping 180 spinning Karate kick executed with such style and grace,i can appreciate that. man something out of a movie man love it.lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok I watched it. The whole fight was sick. 

All aboard the Anthony chapa de couro flying off the cage tornado kick wagon! I'm still on the Ben Bendo Praise Jesus wagon too so yea. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2010)

That Cage Tornado Kick has been making the highlights in quite a few talk shows...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 18, 2010)

Just a little self promotion here. My youngest daughter and I have been training in one form of martial art or another for about 10-11 years now. Since I've retired in May this year, I've had a lot more time to dedicate to training. We got our Black Belts in Taekwondo in April this year. We trained in Tang Soo Do from 1998-2001, but never got our Black Belts. In June, we returned to the Tang Soo Do Dojang and given our previous training and the fact that we are Black Belts in another Korean Art, we were awarded our 1st Degrees on 12/10/10 at the school's promotional ceremony. The nice thing about the school we are at now is they offer Hapkido and recently began a Muay Thai program. 
The first pic is my youngest daughter on the left, I'm on the right and the Master who runs our school is in the center. Master John Godwin, recently selected in the Taekwondo Times as a "Who's Who in Martial Arts."
In the 2nd photo is guest speaker, Grand Master Kenneth MacKenzie. He is currently 9th Dan in Sin Moo Hapkido. The first and only "Westerner to acheive this rank"
This picture worries me though, I almost look like I'm getting ready to smile.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 18, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Just a little self promotion here. My youngest daughter and I have been training in one form of martial art or another for about 10-11 years now. Since I've retired in May this year, I've had a lot more time to dedicate to training. We got our Black Belts in Taekwondo in April this year. We trained in Tang Soo Do from 1998-2001, but never got our Black Belts. In June, we returned to the Tang Soo Do Dojang and given our previous training and the fact that we are Black Belts in another Korean Art, we were awarded our 1st Degrees on 12/10/10 at the school's promotional ceremony. The nice thing about the school we are at now is they offer Hapkido and recently began a Muay Thai program.
> The first pic is my youngest daughter on the left, I'm on the right and the Master who runs our school is in the center. Master John Godwin, recently selected in the Taekwondo Times as a "Who's Who in Martial Arts."
> In the 2nd photo is guest speaker, Grand Master Kenneth MacKenzie. He is currently 9th Dan in Sin Moo Hapkido. The first and only "Westerner to acheive this rank"
> This picture worries me though, I almost look like I'm getting ready to smile.



Congrats to you and your daughter! Way to go, a black belt means you really dedicated yourself to that for a long time so good for you.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 18, 2010)

KingColt said:


> Congrats to you and your daughter! Way to go, a black belt means you really dedicated yourself to that for a long time so good for you.



Thank you.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Just a little self promotion here. My youngest daughter and I have been training in one form of martial art or another for about 10-11 years now. Since I've retired in May this year, I've had a lot more time to dedicate to training. We got our Black Belts in Taekwondo in April this year. We trained in Tang Soo Do from 1998-2001, but never got our Black Belts. In June, we returned to the Tang Soo Do Dojang and given our previous training and the fact that we are Black Belts in another Korean Art, we were awarded our 1st Degrees on 12/10/10 at the school's promotional ceremony. The nice thing about the school we are at now is they offer Hapkido and recently began a Muay Thai program.
> The first pic is my youngest daughter on the left, I'm on the right and the Master who runs our school is in the center. Master John Godwin, recently selected in the Taekwondo Times as a "Who's Who in Martial Arts."
> In the 2nd photo is guest speaker, Grand Master Kenneth MacKenzie. He is currently 9th Dan in Sin Moo Hapkido. The first and only "Westerner to acheive this rank"
> This picture worries me though, I almost look like I'm getting ready to smile.



*C*ongrats and awesome picture :bow: :bow:
I know a good deal of Blood, Sweat and Tears went to earn those belts


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *C*ongrats and awesome picture :bow: :bow:
> I know a good deal of Blood, Sweat and Tears went to earn those belts



Thanks Tony! Means a lot coming from you. How soon before you get yours?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thanks Tony! Means a lot coming from you. How soon before you get yours?



Lord willing.....
I'm looking at least a year or two - pending any injuries and life/work responsibility that may come up...
(it's about 3 more test to finish)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 18, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Lord willing.....
> I'm looking at least a year or two - pending any injuries and life/work responsibility that may come up...
> (it's about 3 more test to finish)



Unfortunately life gets in the way of too many things. 12 years later and I'm getting something I could have gotten 10 years ago. Gotta love it. I hope you do get the oppotunity to test. The sense of accomplishment alone is worth it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Ok I watched it. The whole fight was sick.
> 
> All aboard the Anthony chapa de couro flying off the cage tornado kick wagon! I'm still on the Ben Bendo Praise Jesus wagon too so yea. lol



it's crazy cause it would seem like that kick wouldn't even be allowed.kinda crazy it is if you think about it.:blink:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 19, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> it's crazy cause it would seem like that kick wouldn't even be allowed.kinda crazy it is if you think about it.:blink:



The cage is suppose to emulate a wall, so it's perfectly allowed. You just can't grab it with your hands. Everything else theoretically is fair game.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

Currently teaching myself how to throw punches properly(not necessarily how to box, just using that for a base) for whatever reason. Shadowboxing is pretty good exercise, and it's nice knowing that if you do actually get into a fight, you'll know how to turn your opponent's face to unnatural shades before he can get off a single punch. 

I also watch a lot of boxing. Anyone else excited for the Donaire-Montiel fight?


----------



## KingColt (Dec 21, 2010)

Meddlecase said:


> Currently teaching myself how to throw punches properly(not necessarily how to box, just using that for a base) for whatever reason. Shadowboxing is pretty good exercise, and it's nice knowing that if you do actually get into a fight, you'll know how to turn your opponent's face to unnatural shades before he can get off a single punch.
> 
> I also watch a lot of boxing. Anyone else excited for the Donaire-Montiel fight?



Honestly, if you don´t have any experience it´s a good idea to seek out a boxing instructor because there´s just so much that you can do wrong, footwork, hip and shoulder movement are things that you will want to learn right from the start because bad habits are hard to get rid off, especially under stress. I feel how I fall back on stuff I know is dumb but is just in my muscle memory all the time in sparring. If you´re not interested in the technical aspect of it and just want to get excercise though, then fuck what I said.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 21, 2010)

I should actually take up some lessons, because although I do have a menial knowledge of stance, how to turn and put my body behind my punches, even the little shoulder block and roll movements, there's still a lot I probably don't understand or grasp well enough to put into practice. I'll look into it, I guess.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh I meant to tell you this: There´s that guy on youtube, called billiardjay. He´s got tons of useful boxing conditioning and technique videos up. You might like it.


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for that tip. He's definitely informative.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> The cage is suppose to emulate a wall, so it's perfectly allowed. You just can't grab it with your hands. Everything else theoretically is fair game.




o i see.man that's something.:blink:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 25, 2010)

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...rikeforce-debut-this-summer&catid=36:fighters

Looks like Gokhan Saki is on his way to strikeforce soon. The LHWs had better not try to keep it standing. It'll be a short night if they do. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8m4-1sfFRk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## KingColt (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow that´s awesome news, hope he´ll do well I like Saki a lot.

Also, i Thought this would be worth sharing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DKM0z3B3uQ


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 27, 2010)

furious styles said:


> i wonder how overoids' strategy/style would transfer to the octagon



There's a message for you about 54 seconds in...
Psycho Horse Meat!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 28, 2010)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/21864/ion...-prelims-dana-white-promises-three-fights.mma

Just a heads up: Ion television is airing the prelims on Saturday.

30th - Soul of flight

31st- Dynamite 2010!!!!

1st- UFC 125


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 29, 2010)

Also: If you are wondering what channel is, go to the Ion television site. On the top right there is a box that can organize you by zip code and provider to tell you which channel it's on for you.


----------



## evilvampire (Dec 29, 2010)

My son was training in BJJ and Muay Thai for about 4 months and the expense got too much for both of us but figured I would share a picture of training group. that shaved head beast in the back was his trainer. My son is the one in the black shirt. Imagine having that dude slamming a knee ojn the belly! haha


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 29, 2010)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/21887/chu...official-named-vp-of-business-development.mma

Chuck is finally done with fighting.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4qmDXgXMrM&feature=player_embedded#!

Aoki getting his face blown off lol


----------



## KingColt (Jan 5, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4qmDXgXMrM&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> Aoki getting his face blown off lol



That whole event was the bomb. Loved Overeem dispatching Duffee.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 8, 2011)

http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...ll-probably-get-it&amp;catid=34:organizations

Sweet. They grappled once and Mir got served:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPTgegc19lY


----------



## furious styles (Jan 8, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...ll-probably-get-it&amp;catid=34:organizations
> 
> Sweet. They grappled once and Mir got served:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPTgegc19lY



nelson looks practically slim.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2011)

Well they aren't showing the Fight for the troops card for us out in the desert (EYE-RUH-KNEE   lol), but it's on tonight.






GO TEAM MEATBERRY! That is all. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC:_Fight_For_The_Troops_2


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 23, 2011)

Great card. Lots of finishes, and support.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 29, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strikeforce:_Diaz_vs._Cyborg

Pretty good.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strikeforce:_Diaz_vs._Cyborg
> 
> Pretty good.



Good stuff. Herschel Walker now 2-0 as an MMA fighter. Sup with that?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 30, 2011)

He's a freaking monster. That's what is up. lol
He will probably never be a top HW, but I feel that isn't his goal. He's just doing his charity, and having a good time. Having said that: I think a lot of mid level HWs will be in deep shit if they don't take his attitude seriously. 







Next month he'll be 49. Insane.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> He's a freaking monster. That's what is up. lol
> He will probably never be a top HW, but I feel that isn't his goal. He's just doing his charity, and having a good time. Having said that: I think a lot of mid level HWs will be in deep shit if they don't take his attitude seriously.
> 
> 
> ...



I've liked him since his pro football days. hard to believe he is a year and a half older than me. I think he has to be the most complete athlete I've ever seen. Yes, he is a freaking monster!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 30, 2011)

I misread the title of this thread as _The Ma*ri*tal Arts/Combat Sports thread_ and immediately thought, "Wow, that's some really rough foreplay!"

-Rusty
(Can't believe nobody else went there in the last 8 pages...)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> I misread the title of this thread as _The Ma*ri*tal Arts/Combat Sports thread_ and immediately thought, "Wow, that's some really rough foreplay!"
> 
> -Rusty
> (Can't believe nobody else went there in the last 8 pages...)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TMR_Cf_pPs&feature=player_embedded

Marvelous Melvin Manhoef Highlight vid.

Best part: "I live for this shit." 





Never mess with No Mercy. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 4, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_126






Who are your picks?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 18, 2011)

gif hunting led me to this gem:





Take that wrestling. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

UFC 127 looks like a good card. I'll be in the air while it's happening sadly, but I hope you all enjoy it. Check the times as it will not be on tape delay. 

GO AUSTRALIA! That is all. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh I was wrong. I get to watch it! Yea! 
So far so good.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 28, 2011)

evilvampire said:


> My son was training in BJJ and Muay Thai for about 4 months and the expense got too much for both of us but figured I would share a picture of training group. that shaved head beast in the back was his trainer. My son is the one in the black shirt. Imagine having that dude slamming a knee ojn the belly! haha



great pic,that looks like a complete class right there.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 28, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


>



That is freaking awesome!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 6, 2011)

Had a pretty strong week in MMA. Unfortunately i had to work through all of it. :/

UFC on Versus 3
Strikeforce: Columbus
Bellator
M-1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UC-47RAznc&feature=player_embedded#at=220

Was happy to hear Marloes won. Check the combos in the middle. She's just awesome. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

Big news in the MMA world: Zuffa just purchased Strikeforce!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 12, 2011)

And I didn't mention Cotto/Mayorga, because I can't watch it.


----------



## bella929 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just recently started taking Hapkido a couple weeks ago 
Our instructor is this really short/slim young woman...and she carried me across the room and back while doing squats. I was really impressed! (that and she's an amazing instructor )


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2011)

bella929 said:


> I just recently started taking Hapkido a couple weeks ago
> Our instructor is this really short/slim young woman...and she carried me across the room and back while doing squats. I was really impressed! (that and she's an amazing instructor )



Good stuff.
I've practiced Hapkido before. One of my old TKD instructors was similar. Small, but tuff as nails. She used me as a grappling dummy a lot. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok the weigh ins for UFN: Seattle were freaking awesome lol





(Because he's facing the Korean Zombie lol)










Served? lol







Phil Davis being ultra super saiyan... As usual. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 27, 2011)

Korean Zombie with spine twisting goodness lol





A first in the UFC


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 27, 2011)

And big sexy got serveddddddd


----------



## evilvampire (Mar 31, 2011)

So my family and I go to Busch Gardens in Tampa yesterday and guess who I see.. Vanderlei Silva hahahah I was excited if you couldnt tell! He was freaking cool as shit!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 2, 2011)

Aww that's awesome. I heard he's a really nice guy in person. Except in the ring.   lol

The only person I've met is Jason Chambers at a bellator event a few years ago when they were in Oklahoma. Other than that: nothing. I lived near Pensacola for four years and never even met Roy Jones. My sister met him like four times! WTF lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 7, 2011)

There's a small chance I might be able to go train in Thailand some time in the future. I might just take that chance.  I was invited by Cyrus Washington. He's an American that spends most of his time fighting in Asia. He's a bad dude. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mePhUm5OpbQ

I was just a fan on myspace of him, and said that I might like to go to Thailand to train some day. He said his MMA and Muay Thai team Phuket Top Team would love to take me under their wing. Sounds good to me. I need to step my game up 

Also: Check out Scott Lighty (K-1 Vet) vs Lorenz Larkin (9-0 up and comer). I just watched it, and it was a great fight.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMo7Z_Eq0qA

Great highlight of the Greek Tornado "Iron" Mike Zambidis.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 14, 2011)

GIFSoup

*Final Moments Labell vs. Savage 1963*






*Judo Gene Labell *

Ivan Gene LeBell (born October 9, 1932) is a former American Judo champion, instructor, stunt performer, stunt coordinator, and professional wrestler born in Los Angeles, California. LeBell has worked on over 1,000 films and TV shows,and has authored a number of books.

In 2000, he was promoted to 9th Dan in US Ju-Jitsu and US Taiho-Jutsu by the United States Ju-Jitsu Federation (USJJF). In 2002, Gene LeBell was promoted to 10th Degree in Judo by Jon Bluming in Holland. On August 7, 2004 LeBell was promoted to 10th Degree by the World Martial Arts Masters Association. In February 2005, he was promoted to 9th Dan in Traditional Kodokan Judo by the USJJF.

Competing in the heavyweight at only 165 pounds, LeBell won the AAU National Judo Championships (both heavyweight and overall) both in 1954 and 1955. In 1963, LeBell accepted a public challenge to fight boxer Milo Savage (rated number 5 in the world by Ring Magazine) in Salt Lake City, Utah. Competing as a "judo/karate" fighter, LeBell defeated Savage - choking him unconscious in the 4th round. In June 1976, LeBell refereed the infamous boxing-versus-MMA contest between Muhammad Ali and Antonio Inoki in Tokyo, Japan.







*Milo Savage*

Birth Name: George Jethro Ware
Born: 1924-08-10
Birthplace: Iowa City, Iowa, USA
Died: 1998-10-16 (Age:74)
Nationality: US American
Hometown: Salt Lake City, Utah, USA
Stance: Orthodox
Height: 5&#8242; 9½&#8243; / 177cm
Reach: 71&#8243; / 180cm

Milo Savage was a middleweight contender during the mid-1950s. He was known as a very crafty fighter who threw trick punches and clowned in the ring. 

Savage was apparently involved in a mixed fight with a Judo player, Gene Labell, in the 1960s. There is a song about the fight. Labell, who strangled Savage, made a reputation for himself from this fight. 


*December 1963 Judo Gene LeBell vs. Milo Savage*

Here is a short history lesson on the first sanctioned MMA match in American History  Judo Gene Lebell VS Milo Savage, a top ranked boxer, in Salt Lake City, Utah, from December, 1963. It was Judo VS Boxing in this match, who came out on top?
Milo Savage was the 5th ranked boxer in his weight class when the fight was held- but, as the video states he may have been past his prime

*Source :Website with Video Clip Judo Gene LeBell of Full Fight*

Fight Nerd


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 15, 2011)

Judo Gene! I still laugh about what he did to Steven Segal. Judowneddddddd.. LOLLLLLLL


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 16, 2011)

My youngest daughter and I are currently enrolled in a series of 4, three hour Hapkido seminars with none other than Dojunim Ji Han-Jae. If you are not familiar with him, read this... Ji Han-Jae
Don't let his age or cute smile throw you. After three hours with him, I wake up the next morning feeling like I went 15 rounds with Mike Tyson. I initially couldn't understand why the seminars were 1 month apart, apparently it's so I can recover. Notice the smile on my daughter's face...guess who *didn't* get picked to be the demo dummy


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 17, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Judo Gene! I still laugh about what he did to Steven Segal. Judowneddddddd.. LOLLLLLLL



*J*on: glad the video bought some great memories. I certainly remember reading about quite a few of the Martial Arts Masters who wanted to take on Segal. 

As for Judo Gene Lebell - very colorful character. When we took on Savage in that classic match... you notice in the GIF towards the end of the match that shairs were being thrown into the ring- that's because Savage didn't tap out (probably would have been much different if the fight was held today). Also, fans didn't know what to make of the unconscious boxer in the ring... so the chairs came flying...

Another interesting sidenote on Judo Gene - he was the promoter of Lucha Libre out of the Olympic Auditorium in Los Angeles during the 1970s. He was also an 'enforcer' in that if a wrestler didn't follow the script- he was more than happy to do a shoot on them... 




daddyoh70 said:


> My youngest daughter and I are currently enrolled in a series of 4, three hour Hapkido seminars with none other than Dojunim Ji Han-Jae. If you are not familiar with him, read this... Ji Han-Jae
> Don't let his age or* cute smile *throw you. After three hours with him, I wake up the next morning feeling like I went 15 rounds with Mike Tyson. I initially couldn't understand why the seminars were 1 month apart, apparently it's so I can recover. Notice the smile on my daughter's face...guess who *didn't* get picked to be the demo dummy



*D*addyoh70 Great Pic - a nice to see that your youngest daughter also shares the same passion :bow: Heck from what I've learned in meeting many Masters of the Arts - I'd worry if they didn't smile ....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 17, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> My youngest daughter and I are currently enrolled in a series of 4, three hour Hapkido seminars with none other than Dojunim Ji Han-Jae. If you are not familiar with him, read this... Ji Han-Jae
> Don't let his age or cute smile throw you. After three hours with him, I wake up the next morning feeling like I went 15 rounds with Mike Tyson. I initially couldn't understand why the seminars were 1 month apart, apparently it's so I can recover. Notice the smile on my daughter's face...guess who *didn't* get picked to be the demo dummy




You met and trained with Ji Han Jae? THAT'S AWESOME! *Envy* lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 17, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> You met and trained with Ji Han Jae? THAT'S AWESOME! *Envy* lol



Thanks Jon. It's funny, there are about 8 other people in the seminar and they have no idea who he is. He is serious old school, ain't no tapping out. When he puts you in a joint lock, you're in it until he decides to let you out. He hit one guy in the ribs and made him make a sound I've never heard come out of a person before. He still has reflexes like a cat and is strong as an ox. I wish I could say it was an enjoyable experience, but my uniform was pressed and I was smiling before this last seminar, the pic was taken after. But this is like an opportunity of a lifetime and what I've taken out of this is invaluable. I still have one more 3 hour seminar left so pray for me.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/4/18/2110669/judo-chop-john-makdessi-brings-tae-kwon-do-to-the-ufc

I need to check this one out. Great gifs.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter to those that a celebrate it!

Just a random tidbit.

To those that think MMA fighters are all meat heads- two thirds of the fighters in the UFC have a bachelor's or higher. Several with advanced degrees. I just noticed on a post that MMA has its first Aeronautical Engineer fighting. lol
Also of note:
Jacob Volkmann (UFC) is a Certified Chiropractor.
Terry Martin (Currently in MFC; has fought in the UFC) will soon have his Doctorate in Psychology.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like Jon Jones is injured for his fight against Rashad. But USSJ Phil Davis stepped in! Phil isn't as complete as Rashad, but he's better Rashad's biggest asset; His Wrestling. It could be interesting. Rashad might stand with him. 

Oh well. Hoping for a good fight and smooth recovery for Bones!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 25, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Happy Easter to those that a celebrate it!
> 
> Just a random tidbit.
> 
> ...



Jon: do you think this is a result of the growing popularity of the sport (they have to promote folks that are smart and well rounded) - heck I remember hearing that Boxing Promoters Bernard Hopkins ( I think) was planning to do some cross promos with A BOXING/MMA type card


----------



## moore2me (Apr 25, 2011)

I watched Vic Darchinyan fight again last night via TV from Las Vegas. He had lost a couple of fights and had been down graded in competition. But, last night he was his old self again. The fight was called in the fifth round cause Vic caused an arterial bleed over the Brazilian's eye that wouldn't stop bleeding. The other fighter had been knocked off his feet several times before the last round. I was surprised the ref let it go on that long. Vic's a hell of a boxer and a dangerous opponent.


----------



## thizzer (May 8, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Looks like Jon Jones is injured for his fight against Rashad. But USSJ Phil Davis stepped in! Phil isn't as complete as Rashad, but he's better Rashad's biggest asset; His Wrestling. It could be interesting. Rashad might stand with him.
> 
> Oh well. Hoping for a good fight and smooth recovery for Bones!



Where'd you read that? I must have missed it, there was a few days I didn't log into any MMA websites. If its true I think its too much too soon for Davis; he's a great prospect but I don't think he's got enough experience to hang with Rashad. Great wrestling credentials though, and a budding submission game (purple belt under lloyd irvin I believe?). The dude just needs to work on his stand-up! He's a crazy athlete


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 8, 2011)

thizzer said:


> Where'd you read that? I must have missed it, there was a few days I didn't log into any MMA websites. If its true I think its too much too soon for Davis; he's a great prospect but I don't think he's got enough experience to hang with Rashad. Great wrestling credentials though, and a budding submission game (purple belt under lloyd irvin I believe?). The dude just needs to work on his stand-up! He's a crazy athlete



It's official for ufc 133.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_133

Jon injured his hand.

Phil is still a blue belt, but his wrestling game and great functional strength make up for it. I agree that his standup may not be on par, but who knows how it will go? I'm sure Phil is going to go for the takedown, and he is much better at pure wrestling than Rashad is. Rashad may have had more time to adapt his wrestling to MMA, but I still think Phil would take him if he decides to test him. Braulio Estima said Rashad is a legit black belt in BJJ, but I haven't seen him go for a submission since he's been in the UFC. I'm still waiting...


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 8, 2011)

Also: I fully believe Manny is going to murder Floyd when they fight. lol


----------



## tonynyc (May 8, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Also: I fully believe Manny is going to murder Floyd when they fight. lol



*H*ave to wonder about the state of pro Boxing ... what are the big name fights that are left that will attract the fans... most of the interest is now in MMA - it pretty much is shown in so many different magazines now (even Bodybuildng)....








LAS VEGAS -- Manny Pacquiao caught Shane Mosley early, then chased him the rest of the night. Not much more he could do against an aging fighter who seemed only to want to survive.

Pacquiao won a lopsided 12-round decision Saturday night, retaining his version of the welterweight title in a fight that was roundly booed over the late rounds because Mosley refused to trade punches.

Pacquiao won every round on two ringside scorecards in extending the remarkable run that has made him the most exciting fighter in the sport.

He also won the ungrudging respect of a veteran fighter who has been in with some of the best in the world.

"I fought the best fighter in the world," Mosley said. "He has exceptional power, power that I've never been hit like this before."

Pacquiao knocked down Mosley with a left hook in the third round, a punch that sapped Mosley's willingness to engage. Pacquiao ran after Mosley the rest of the fight, but the former champion who has never been stopped in 18 years in the ring managed to stay away enough to finish the 12th round upright.

Pacquiao won 120-108 on one scorecard, 120-107 on a second and 119-108 on the third. The Associated Press had him winning 118-110.

For Mosley, the fight was strikingly similar to his bout a year ago against Floyd Mayweather Jr. -- except this time Mosley didn't even land a big punch like he did early on against Mayweather. Mosley's biggest moment on this night came when referee Kenny Bayless mistakenly ruled that Mosley knocked Pacquiao down in the 10th round when he didn't even hit him with a punch.

The knockdown that wasn't spurred Pacquiao on as he went after Mosley the rest of the round and again in the 11th. By then the crowd was cheering "Knock him out! Knock him out!" but Pacquiao -- bothered by a cramp in his left leg since the fourth round -- didn't have enough to finish him off.

"It wasn't my best performance," Pacquiao said. "I did my best. I did not expect this result."

The closest Mosley got to Pacquiao all night came at the beginning of the 12th round when he hugged Pacquiao before the two went about finishing their business. That took some of the fire out of Pacquiao, who didn't really go after the knockout in the final round

Promoter Bob Arum defended putting Mosley in the ring against Pacquiao despite signs in Mosley's last two fights that his reflexes were slipping.

"Nobody can really perform against him," Arum said. "Some of these guys are pretty good fighters, but nobody in their whole experience has ever faced somebody like Pacman. Everybody is going to look the same way."

Pacquiao (54-3-2, 38 knockouts) was a 7-1 favorite and also the favorite of the crowd that gathered expecting to see another one of his thrilling performances. That he couldn't deliver was the only bad part of the night for a fighter who doubles as a congressman in his native Philippines.

It wasn't the distractions of trying to do two jobs well, Pacquiao said, but leg problems that first cropped up in his fight last November against Antonio Margarito.

"I thought Shane did a great job, he had some speed," Pacquiao said. "I couldn't move because my left leg got tight. It's a problem I've been having lately. I'm going to work on my legs in future training camps."

Mosley (46-7-1-1) said he thought he did a good job despite losing round after round, and wouldn't blame his bad performance on the fact he is 39 and has been fighting ever since he was a child.

Mosley was tentative from the opening bell, moving backward and unwilling to engage Pacquiao. With good reason, because a left hook by Pacquiao found its mark with a minute left in the third round and put Mosley on the canvas for only the third time in his 18-year pro career.

Mosley was up at the count of five, and managed to survive the final minute of the round despite Pacquiao's best efforts to take him out. Pacquiao didn't come close to stopping him after that, but landed enough punches to the head that Mosley's right eye was nearly swollen shut in the late rounds and the left side of his face was puffy, too.

Pacquiao pressed the fight most of the night, but he, too, didn't take many chances, which trainer Freddie Roach said was because of the muscle cramp that his corner tried to massage between rounds.

"He had no leverage to move after that," Roach said. "It was a very gutty performance in my mind."

Perhaps, but the sellout crowd of 16,412 came to see more, and booed repeatedly in the late rounds. The boos were directed at Mosley, not Pacquiao, but it was clear early on this would not be a classic fight.

Mosley came into the ring with the song "Mama Says Knock You Out," but what would have been more appropriate if he had found a song called "Mama Says Don't Knock Me Out."

Mosley fought as if trying to protect his legacy of having never been stopped and, if that was his strategy, it succeeded. But it made for a lackluster fight and did nothing to burnish the legacy that the Filipino champion has built with 14 straight wins over the last six years -- including some over some of the biggest names in the game.

Pacquiao, who wore yellow gloves as a symbol of solidarity in the fight against poverty in his country, made a minimum of $20 million for the fight. Mosley, who has now won only two of his last six fights, was guaranteed $5 million.



Copyright 2011 by The Associated Press


*Source*

 ESPN - Pacquiao wins easily


----------



## tonynyc (May 22, 2011)

*W*ith apologies to the OP, Jon Blaze, and other MMA fans....












*Bernard Hopkins vs. Jean Pascal WBC Light Heavyweight Championship*

*Hopkins makes history as oldest boxing champ, gives lesson to Pascal

By Bill Beacon, The Canadian Press | The Canadian Press*

*..MONTREAL *- When Bernard Hopkins left the Bell Centre ring as the oldest boxer ever to win a world title there were messages waiting from the man whose record he beat  George Foreman.

"He made a great comment about my legacy and he also said he might come out of retirement now to break my record," the grinning 46-year-old Hopkins said of the now 62-year-old Foreman.

Hopkins outdid Foreman's feat of winning a title at 45 by delivering a lesson in tactical fighting to Montreal's Jean Pascal in a dramatic 12-round bout before 17,560 on Saturday night, taking home the WBC, IBO and The Ring Magazine titles in the process.

It was widely thought that age was finally getting to Hopkins' in so-so performances against Roy Jones Jr. and Enrique Ornelas in recent years, but he was trim, fit and ready to go the distance when he fought Pascal to a controversial draw in Quebec City on Dec. 18 and then pulled out a unanimous decision in the rematch.

Few athletes in any sport have accomplished as much at such an advanced age, one being golfer Jack Nicklaus who was 46 when he last won The Masters.

"I'm cut from a different cloth," said the Philadelphia native who in an earlier stage of his career defended the middleweight title a record 20 times. "They called me old school five or six years ago.

"But I've learned how to preserve myself. That's why you see me at 46 doing what I'm doing. It's not because I'm doing anything magical. It's because I'm disciplined. I was disciplined in my 20s and 30s and I invested in myself to hit and not get hit. Sometimes it's boring to you all. Sometimes you want to see the knock down, drag out fights. I can do that if I want to. But I come from a school of hit and not get hit."

That's just what he did against the 28-year-old Pascal, whose big punches missed more than they landed, while Hopkins held him off with the jab and waited for openings to strike, including a few stiff blows with lead rights.

"Bernard is an old fox," said Pascal, who was making the fifth defence of the WBC belt he won in 2009. "He knows all the tricks in the game.

"In the middle of the fight I was seeing double (because of a thumb to the eye). In one or two rounds I was only seeing with one eye, so it was difficult for me to see my distance. But it was a close fight that could have gone either way. I'm young and I will be back. It's not the end. It's a beginning."

Despite the sometimes vicious verbal exchanges between the two in the lead-up to the bout, and some nasty moments in the bout, both were gracious afterward.

Hopkins even said that he expects Pascal to win another world title one day.

"Mark my words: he will be champion within a year or less because he has the goods to do it," the fighter known as B-Hop said. "And he should learn something from this fight because he has the talent.

"I told him that in the ring. But he has to work on things. He loads up on every shot because he knows he's a puncher and he wants to blow the house down, like the big bad wolf. Testosterone is going so high he wants to boom, boom. And the old fox wanted him to do this because I just lean here and lean there. I might get hit one or two times and I rely on my chin. That was basically the fight.

"If he was a guy who knew how to put punches together and sneak the hard shots in between, he'd be a dangerous guy because you wouldn't be able to time him."

The Pascal camp saw it as a close fight, but Chad Dawson, who scored a 12-round unanimous decision over Montreal's Adrian Diaconu in the co-feature, said much the same of Pascal in blunter terms. Dawson lost to Pascal a year ago in a bout stopped in the 11th round due to an accidental head butt.

With his victory, Dawson is guaranteed by the WBC and the U.S. premium channel HBO to face Hopkins for the title.

"I wanted Pascal, but I'll take (Hopkins)," said Dawson. "I can beat Pascal any day.

"He showed what he is tonight  an amateur. He throws wild, loopy punches and Bernard took advantage of that."

The punch stats showed Hopkins landed 32 per cent of his 409 punches while Pascal landed only 19 per cent of 377. Hopkins scored with 80 power punches to 51 for Pascal.

Judge Guido Cavalleri of Italy and The Canadian Press scored it 115-113, Rey Danesco of the Philippines had it 116-112 while Anek Hongtongkam of Thailand was 115-114, all for Hopkins.

Pascal's glove looked to have touched the canvas late in the bout, which could have cost a point for a knockdown, but British referee Ian John-Lewis called it a slip and Hopkins did not protest.

"I think he was more tired this time," said Pascal. "Bernard won the close rounds because of his reputation.

"He's a legend and everything, but usually when you're at home and you're the champion you're supposed to get the close rounds. So that's why I think I won the fight, but it doesn't matter. The judges said he won the fight. He made history. I'm still young and I will make history one day."

Trainer and broadcaster Russ Anber, who worked in Pascal's corner with trainer Marc Ramsay, said the bout was closer than the judges' scores.

"He pot-shotted and then every time Jean tried to turn it into a fight he just grabbed and held," said Anber. "He nullified Jean a lot and stole some rounds.

"I certainly didn't see the score the way the judges had it. I thought Jean was the aggressor. I thought Jean landed some of the cleaner shots. He certainly hurt Hopkins more often and I think Jean also destroyed the (notion) that he fades. Jean had Hopkins backpeddling, hanging on, trying to stay at a distance while Jean was closing the show."

Leading into the fight, Pascal had called on Hopkins to take a blood test for performance-enhancing drugs and wore a T-shirt that read "I believe in clean sports" into the ring, but he made no mention of it later. The Quebec commission takes only urine tests.

During the bout, Pascal fans chanted "take the test" at Hopkins, but there was also a healthy contingent chanting for B-Hop.

The loss leaves IBF super-middleweight champion Lucian Bute of Montreal as the only Canadian-based boxer with a world title. Bute next fights July 9 in his native Romania against Jean-Paul Mendy of France.

Hopkins said he'd like to return to Montreal to take on Bute, who is committed to face the winner of the Super-Six 168-pound tournament sometime in 2012.

"Yes, we're disappointed, but tonight we saw history," said Pascal's promoter Yvon Michel. "It was a great night of boxing."
...


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 23, 2011)

Why be apologetic? I'm not exclusively an MMA fan. The thread is meant to encompass everything.


----------



## tonynyc (May 23, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Why be apologetic? I'm not exclusively an MMA fan. The thread is meant to encompass everything.



*T*hanks.. heck of a fight - even the Canadian fans gave much respect to both fighters...


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 23, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *T*hanks.. heck of a fight - even the Canadian fans gave much respect to both fighters...



I'll definitely have to check it out. Congrats to B-Hop. He's a legend.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 31, 2011)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 1, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLL



Holy shit- and I'm out of rep- truly a funny one Jon


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 4, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Holy shit- and I'm out of rep- truly a funny one Jon



I got him for you Tony. Even threw the Holy Shit in there. I cannot believe the UFC is endorsing this product!!! That is one bitchin' guitar however.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 9, 2011)

Some ufc news:
Flyweights (125) Are on the way
http://mmajunkie.com/news/23944/dan...pound-flyweight-division-like-really-soon.mma

Five round main event fights on all cards

http://mmajunkie.com/news/23945/ufc...-future-main-events-evans-vs-davis-exempt.mma


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 11, 2011)

UFC 131 tonight!!! Can Carwin redeem himself after the embarassing bout with Lesnar? I don't think he can. He's coming off a long layoff too. Unless he can land some of those monster punches he's know for, I think Dos Santos will TKO him in round 2 at the latest.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, I was close...3rd round unanimous decision. What a night, I think 9 of the 12 scheduled fights went to the 3rd round, 7 of which went the entire 3 rounds. Carwin got pounded by Dos Santos 


















View attachment Shane Carwin.jpg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 25, 2011)

Pat Barry and Cheick Kongo are the main event for tomorrow night's card. Nate Marquardt dipped out, and Dana just kicked him out of the UFC as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 25, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Well, I was close...3rd round unanimous decision. What a night, I think 9 of the 12 scheduled fights went to the 3rd round, 7 of which went the entire 3 rounds. Carwin got pounded by Dos Santos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I felt speed would be the big thing here. Shane hits hard, but he's not as fast as JDS.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> I felt speed would be the big thing here. Shane hits hard, but he's not as fast as JDS.



Obviously


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 23, 2011)

Bellator tonight! Horodecki, Marlon Sandro, Pat Curran, and Kid Ninja lol
Strikeforce yesterday. Pretty good fights.
Thai Versus Challenger begins today. Tonight one of my facebook friends (Cyrus "Black Dynamite" Washington) is going to fight Kaoklai Kaennorsing:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaoklai_Kaennorsing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShPnOBUl42k (Cyrus in action)
http://www.youtube.com/user/CyrusWashington

Cyrus is a great Muay Thai/TKD hybrid fighter. 
Good luck Cyrus!

I also found out I live pretty close to Kwonkicker (Youtube it lol). He just came back from Thailand and won his first professional fight with a spinning liver kick. 

Tonight is also Amir Khan vs Jab Zudah lol 

As for me: I'm getting back in shape before I start back next month. Sadly I'm deploying again soon (Lame.....), but I can get a couple months in before I head back. I plan to take a few Kyokushin classes too. A school opened up about a year ago. I've sparred with Kyokushin Karateka before, and they are some no mercy dudes. lol

So Muay Thai, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, and Kyokushin hopefully.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 5, 2011)

Big drama in MMA now. A bunch of Golden Glory fighters were fired all at the same time. Apparently there's a huge controversy over the reason. The claims are that GG likes to be paid directly, instead of paying the fighters directly. Jon Olav Einemo and Valentijn Overeem were cut. 
They also cut Marloes Coenen... 






Gah. One of my favorite female MMA fighters. Boo. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 5, 2011)

On a lighter note:
B-Hop changed his mind. lol
http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...ch&catid=34:organizations&Itemid=106#comments


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 7, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> On a lighter note:
> B-Hop changed his mind. lol
> http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...ch&catid=34:organizations&Itemid=106#comments



Looks like Rashad took some of Hopkins advice. Used some pretty damn good boxing skills in round 1. Should be interesting if Sugar gets to fight Bones for the title.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Looks like Rashad took some of Hopkins advice. Used some pretty damn good boxing skills in round 1. Should be interesting if Sugar gets to fight Bones for the title.



*Jailhouse Rock aka 52 Blocks* must have worked wonders


----------



## KingColt (Aug 10, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *Jailhouse Rock aka 52 Blocks* must have worked wonders



*coughcough*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2011)

KingColt said:


> *coughcough*








Lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 10, 2011)

Speaking of dancing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=At7m5pezR_A&feature=related

This was well done LOLLLLL


----------



## joethekid (Aug 11, 2011)

jon jones going to kill rampage


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 11, 2011)

"Rowdy" Ronda Rousey is making her Strikeforce Debut today. She's an Olympic Bronze Medalist in Judo, and 4th Dan. So far everyone that she's faced has been JUDOWNED in the first round, but she has admitted to being vulnerable when it comes to standup. Hopefully she'll start to progress. I think she might become a force.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 20, 2011)

And she Judowned again. lol






This will be an interesting fight. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 27, 2011)

UFC 134! I think I might order it!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some things we learned from UFC134...
Anderson Silva is pound for pound the best MMA fighter
Forrest Griffin just ain't what he used to be and
Minotauro Nogueira still has a little bit of juice left in him...

Didn't pay for it, but from reading some articles leading up to the event, sounded like Forrest was beaten before he even got into the ring.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Some things we learned from UFC134...
> Anderson Silva is pound for pound the best MMA fighter
> Forrest Griffin just ain't what he used to be and
> Minotauro Nogueira still has a little bit of juice left in him...
> ...



*Y*ou also have to wonder what happens to some of the ex-MMA fighters after awhile ( at least those that were not fortunate to be in the top of their respective weight division or win a championship).... I believe that Forrest Griffin did do an appearnece in LAW and ORDER SUV- so who knows what other acting prospercts are in the horizon


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 3, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *Y*ou also have to wonder what happens to some of the ex-MMA fighters after awhile ( at least those that were not fortunate to be in the top of their respective weight division or win a championship).... I believe that Forrest Griffin did do an appearnece in LAW and ORDER SUV- so who knows what other acting prospercts are in the horizon



Acting seems to be the route...
Randy Couture in The Expendables
Rampage Jackson in The A Team
Chuck Liddell made an appearance on Criminal Minds... just to name a few.

or starting your own line of overpriced supplements


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 6, 2011)

This just in...
Lesnar vs Overeem

Dec. 30th, Las Vegas, NV. Should be interesting


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 1, 2011)

UFC On VERSUS! And I won't be seeing it lol. No cable. Boo lol

WAR HD! That is all. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 1, 2011)

On another note: I'm starting back up again! Muay Thai, BJJ, and Kyokushin. FUCK YEAHHHhh


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 1, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> This just in...
> Lesnar vs Overeem
> 
> Dec. 30th, Las Vegas, NV. Should be interesting



*I*t will make an interesting fight ... wonder if Brock is taking chances given his recent bout with diverticulitis....




Jon Blaze said:


> On another note: I'm starting back up again! Muay Thai, BJJ, and Kyokushin. FUCK YEAHHHhh



*J*on are these disciplines being taught in the same school? Good Luck with that


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 1, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *I*t will make an interesting fight ... wonder if Brock is taking chances given his recent bout with diverticulitis....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two schools and thanks.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 9, 2011)

UFC 136 was awesome! Great card, and the main event was to my liking.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 8, 2011)

Bump Needed.

UFC on FOX on Saturday. One fight on fox, and the rest are on facebook and foxsports.com

-R.I.P. to the legendary Joe Frazier.






-JMM vs Pacquiao also on Saturday.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 11, 2011)

Jon Blaze said:


> Bump Needed.
> 
> UFC on FOX on Saturday. One fight on fox, and the rest are on facebook and foxsports.com
> 
> ...



R.I.P. Smokin' Joe


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 12, 2011)

http://www.ufc.com/event/UFC-on-Fox

Velasquez vs Dos Santos! 

So glad they are doing this. I'm tired of missing the Pay per Views, but I refuse to pay for them anymore. It seemed like all the hype and promo stuff took up more time than the fights


----------



## mimosa (Nov 12, 2011)

May I present to you a very powerful ninja. He been on an amazing journey that not many have traveled. He is one of the toughest men I know. (Also don't mess with his Mama ducking or he'll kick your butt!)

The new blue belt ninja.....

:bow:View attachment 98690
:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 13, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> http://www.ufc.com/event/UFC-on-Fox
> 
> Velasquez vs Dos Santos!
> 
> So glad they are doing this. I'm tired of missing the Pay per Views, but I refuse to pay for them anymore. It seemed like all the hype and promo stuff took up more time than the fights



Well now, wasn't that special. 60 minutes to air a fight that lasted 1:04! 



mimosa said:


> May I present to you a very powerful ninja. He been on an amazing journey that not many have traveled. He is one of the toughest men I know. (Also don't mess with his Mama ducking or he'll kick your butt!)
> 
> The new blue belt ninja.....
> 
> ...



mimosa, that is awesome!!! I hope he stays with it. A good martial arts program is priceless. What style is he training it?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 13, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Well now, wasn't that special. 60 minutes to air a fight that lasted 1:04!



Everyone was afraid of that. Apparently the deal calls for two fights per card on fox. I sincerely hope they throw in good finishes to keep people watching, or this may not go well. :/
I was at dinner when it happened. Short, but that was a nasty FALCON PUNCH lol

(SPOILER)
http://cdn0.sbnation.com/fan_shot_images/225740/1.gif

The undercard was awesome though. Guida/Henderson was freaking sweet. Bollywood Ben Benderson! Smooth is a beast!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 22, 2011)

UFC 139 was a great card, and the main event was a war for the record books. Amazing.

- Ronda keeps winning. 
Death.
Taxes.
Rousey by Armbar.




I am riding the Ronda Rousey Juji Gatame wagon!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjM9DyMeN8M&list=UULYOd36t_CUzmqCphVPVnUw&index=1&feature=plcp
Lol

UFC 141!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 30, 2011)

https://cagejunkies.com/shopping/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/overeem-shirt-logo-e1321940101977.jpg

http://mmaaddicts.com/dann/ufc-141-lesnar-overeem/brock-lesnar-alistair-overeem.JPG

And so it shall be done... lol


----------



## big_lad27 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just finished watching UFC 141 and I would like to say all the best to Brock in the future, he will be missed inside the octogon for sure and a shame he didn't get another shot at the title :bow:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 6, 2012)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/26854/csa...antos-tests-positive-for-anabolic-steroid.mma


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 6, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/26854/csa...antos-tests-positive-for-anabolic-steroid.mma



In all honesty, is anyone really shocked by this?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 16, 2012)

Not really shocked. disappointed though. It's the last thing WMMA needs. Ah well. 

Ronda Rousey just pwned Cyborg in the face verbally though:
http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...irectly-to-cris-cyborg&catid=34:organizations

Lol

Two highlights from UFC 142 (SPOILER)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 16, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It's_Showtime_2012_in_Leeuwarden#It.27s_Showtime_2012_in_Leeuwarden

There's also a baller kickboxing card happening on the 28th. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-OsIxBnc_o
WAR SAKI!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 17, 2012)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/27008/str...e-for-anabolic-steroid-fighter-denies-use.mma

And so it continues....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 21, 2012)

Definitely went better than the UFC on Fox did. I only saw the first 2 fights though. Pat Barry showed some serious skills against Christian Morecraft.  Barry escaped an choke, (1:00 into the vid), and an arm bar, (2:25 into the vid). Barry delivered a huge left hook around 3:45 in the video then bounced Morecraft's head off the mat a few times before Herb Dean stopped the fight.

http://www.allthebestfights.com/barry-vs-morecraft-full-fight-video-ufc-on-fx/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of HD. I was so happy to see him win. 
That was a brutal KO:





And his planking was HILARIOUS LOL


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2012)

I went to Muay Thai today myself. I had a great time. Great work, and lots of fun. One of the pro fighters at our gym came into class wearing a Reptar shirt. LOL

My training partner and I had a cool conversation. He has a background in Aikido and Tae Kwon Do prior to entering the gym. I have a background Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido among other things. We discussed the history of Aikido and Hapkido. Takeda Sokaku, Morihei Ueshiba, Choi-Yong Sool... Those cool people. lol 


It was cool. He helped me with my rolling as well, which has always been a weak point of mine. 

I have class again on Monday, and then Brazilian Jiu Jitsu on Tuesday. I need to get a Gi. lol


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm a huge fan of HD. I was so happy to see him win.
> That was a brutal KO:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!! I forgot about the planking. That was great!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 27, 2012)

Epic weekend
UFC on Fox 2
It's Showtime 2012 in Leeuwarden
And Boxing. Standard. lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 28, 2012)

Great day in Muay Thai today! My cardio was OVER 9000! They really tried to get the Michael Jordan out of my ass, and I just kept pushing. I was smiling afterwards. Loved it.

Now I'm watching It's Showtime 2012!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 6, 2012)

All that needs to be said about Saturday:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GhAmzi3Hgw&feature=player_embedded#! 

Bendo practicing TKD in South Korea with some kids. WAR BENDO!
UFC 144 was freaking awesome!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 2, 2012)

UFC On FX 2 in good old Australia!
Strikeforce- Columbus

Let's do ittt!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 10, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> UFC On FX 2 in good old Australia!
> *Strikeforce- Columbus*
> Let's do ittt!



Looks like all the "One Trick Pony" needs is one trick. Rousey made short work of Tate. I wish I could like Rousey, but she just comes off a little to WWE for my taste. I like the way she stood up for Gina Carano though. 
Can't take away from her skills, beautiful Judo throw about 1:07 into the video.
http://sports.yahoo.com/video/player/mma/28505302;_ylt=AqHrEpFrF5FJI3bI5e4oxpk9Eo14#mma/28505302

On a lighter note... I showed up for sparring night Thursday and the 2nd oldest student was 25 years younger than me, me being the oldest. I'm still feeling it. I'm the one in the red top and black pants


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_146

All heavyweight main card. 

Oh, and Michael Bisping can spin some Progressive House: 

http://soundcloud.com/mike-bisping/mike-the-count-bisping-feb
....War Bisping? lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7vV...DvjVQa1PpcFPf8-cHrF7hlPAtQCgLo69PDt76QgyQq34=
God I love Pat Barry. LOL

"I got a fuckin' Christian Morecraft in my closet. Ain't that a bitch?" LOL


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 31, 2012)

Maurice Smith got a nice win at age 50. FALCON KICKK! YESS! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 4, 2012)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/28109/ali...ug-test-likely-out-of-ufc-146-title-fight.mma

OVER9000REEM fails lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 11, 2012)

So everyone is up in arms over Manny getting robbed. I have yet to see the fight, but I do plan on watching it this week. In any case: Bob Arum sucks. lol

UFC on FX 3 was great card. Finishes and action.

-I'll be back in my school probably around Mid July. I've mostly recovered from a hip injury, so I should be able to kick again.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 14, 2012)

Supposedly this fight is on the way.


----------



## KingColt (Oct 1, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> Supposedly this fight is on the way.



I doubt that will happen. Then again, Van Damme is a big ol ho. So who knows...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/25/s...edal-winner-in-wrestling-dies-at-55.html?_r=0 The man that coined the term "Mixed Martial Arts" passed away recently. R.I.P.


----------



## KingColt (Nov 2, 2012)

As if the loss of Jeff Blatnick wasn´t enough, just one day later Emanuel Steward passed away as well. It was a sad, shitty fuckin week in the fighting world.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 3, 2012)

KingColt said:


> As if the loss of Jeff Blatnick wasn´t enough, just one day later Emanuel Steward passed away as well. It was a sad, shitty fuckin week in the fighting world.



Agreed.  Terrible times.

On a lighter note:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 9, 2012)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/31515/rep...comes-first-female-fighter-in-ufc-history.mma

O______________________O HONDA HOUSEY! lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 10, 2012)

SPOILERRRRR for UFC MACAO

























Holy shit...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 10, 2012)

I missed most of the fun this weekend. I did catch the highlights, and I caught some of Yuriorkis Gamboa boxing his ass off. 

I still can't believe Pac got knocked. I'm happy to see JMM finally get his win on him, but Pac/Mayweather is dead now. 

Bendo put in great work too!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 16, 2012)

(SPOILER)
(SPOILER)
(SPOILER)
(SPOILER)
(SPOILER)(SPOILER)
(SPOILER)
(SPOILER)
(SPOILER)
(SPOILER)(SPOILER)
(SPOILER)


http://i.minus.com/iUnaFZgpy1jpv.gif

WOO!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lUaWqJCngkU#at=162 lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 27, 2013)

Super bump
Honda Housey made a successful UFC debut
James Te Huna epic walkout: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBdW-s9rW7I

We unfortunately lost one of the greatest kickboxers of all time. Ramon "Diamond" Dekkers passed away at 43. 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oy5zmjR2_Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnvnCNEtHkY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7oowhw_pBU


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2013)

A little off topic but starting Friday i'm going to be a mixed martial artist  (TKD and Hapkido)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 14, 2013)

Rigondeaux upsets Donaire. Real technical and close fight.




These two went at it!

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/4/14/4221780/miesha-tate-vs-cat-zingano-fight-video-highlights


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 2, 2013)

Bump due to the sudden influx of topics!

I'm taking a break due to college, but I should be starting Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu early next year. I definitely want to add the whole Dutch kickboxing concept to the whole thing too.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> Bump due to the sudden influx of topics!
> 
> I'm taking a break due to college, but I should be starting Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu early next year. I definitely want to add the whole Dutch kickboxing concept to the whole thing too.




Ever hear of Ernesto Hoost?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 2, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Ever hear of Ernesto Hoost?



Of course lol
Ramon Dekkers
Gokhan Saki
Ernesto Hoost
Sem Schilt
Bas Rutten
Joerie Mes
Robin Van Roosmalen
Tyrone Spong
Melvin Manhoef
Remy Bonjasky
Jan Plas
Cor Hemmers
Rob Kaman
AO (Even though he's getting his butt kicked lately lol)
Gago Drago
Perry Ubeda
Ivan Hippolyte
Peter Aerts
Chris Ngimbi
Lucia Rijker

I'm a HUGE fan of Dutch kickboxing. lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 2, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> Of course lol
> Ramon Dekkers
> Gokhan Saki
> Ernesto Hoost
> ...



Me too man! i LOVE Kickboxing! love Dutch Kickboxing too! i loved Ernesto he was a beast! been a long-time fan of Semmy. Dude is big but a beast! and i love Bas Rutten! been a long-time fan of his too! ok may not be Dutch but are you familiar with Sherman Bergman? Gary Daniels? Cung-Le? love all those guys. Pride Fighting Championship was the best! better then any MMA organization in my opinion. And i love K-1!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm currently doing Wing Chun at the moment. It's interesting for me as I have not done Martial Arts for 10 years and this particular style and focus is so different because the styles I did before (Tae Kwon Do, Kickboxing and Shaolin Kung Fu) tended to be more focused on distance fighting whereas Wing Chun seems to be much more up close and personal.

It definitely is a lot of fun!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2013)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> I'm currently doing Wing Chun at the moment. It's interesting for me as I have not done Martial Arts for 10 years and this particular style and focus is so different because the styles I did before (Tae Kwon Do, Kickboxing and Shaolin Kung Fu) tended to be more focused on distance fighting whereas Wing Chun seems to be much more up close and personal.
> 
> It definitely is a lot of fun!




I always wanted to try Wing Chun! but always felt with weight and height would i exceel at it. I love Tae Kwon Do, and Kickboxing and Shaolin Kung Fu. Wouldn't mind trying something like Sambo too.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Oct 8, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I always wanted to try Wing Chun! but always felt with weight and height would i exceel at it. I love Tae Kwon Do, and Kickboxing and Shaolin Kung Fu. Wouldn't mind trying something like Sambo too.



Shaolin Kung Fu was a real interesting one, it focused very much on the animal styles but my old master also tried to mix it up with the other Martial Arts styles and maneuvers that he had learned over the years and so it kind of became more of a freestyle Martial Art instead of being rigidly down the line.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2013)

Blackhawk2293 said:


> Shaolin Kung Fu was a real interesting one, it focused very much on the animal styles but my old master also tried to mix it up with the other Martial Arts styles and maneuvers that he had learned over the years and so it kind of became more of a freestyle Martial Art instead of being rigidly down the line.




That is interesting, Yes some MA are more linear. Being a tall big-boned guy, i always wondered if i could do Kung-Fu. I am fast for my size and flexible to a certain extent Haha lol. I still want to try Kung-Fu! i have taken Shorin-Ryu Karate, i love it. I love all MA but always have loved Karate. If i could ever find a Kyokushin school though.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 8, 2013)

I have yet to attend the local Kyokushin school here. I do hope to start everything again in February when I finish college. I keep thinking I should practice Kyokushin, Muay Thai, and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (or MT/BJJ/Judo).


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> I have yet to attend the local Kyokushin school here. I do hope to start everything again in February when I finish college. I keep thinking I should practice Kyokushin, Muay Thai, and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu (or MT/BJJ/Judo).




OMG! i have been DYING to find a local Kyokusin school! they are SO hard to find man! alot of them in New York. Kyokushin is my favorite Karate style. I thought i found one awhile back but then the guy said it was another Karate style, guess it got changed.  i would love to take Muay Thai and BJJ. I hear Muay Thai is very easy to learn. Plus it is pretty effective yet simple.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 8, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> OMG! i have been DYING to find a local Kyokusin school! they are SO hard to find man! alot of them in New York. Kyokushin is my favorite Karate style. I thought i found one awhile back but then the guy said it was another Karate style, guess it got changed.  i would love to take Muay Thai and BJJ. I hear Muay Thai is very easy to learn. Plus it is pretty effective yet simple.



Well just remember there are offshoot full contact karate styles:
Enshin
Ashihara
Embu
Seidokaikan
Yoshukai
Shidokan (This is like Muay Thai, BJJ, and Kyokushin rolled up together)
Shin ("True") Karate is usually full contact in Japan, but you may have mixed results in the United States. I wouldn't give up yet. Texas has some great martial arts schools. Good luck.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> Well just remember there are offshoot full contact karate styles:
> Enshin
> Ashihara
> Embu
> ...




Thanks man and you are right! Texas has some good Martial Arts schools! I took Shorin-Ryu Karate and love it. But i like Kyokushin cause it has more "contact" i like the full-contact best. Also i definitly want to take Shotokan too that's my second favorite! I also suggest Gichin Funakoshis book 

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/customer/product.php?productid=17732


I have read this book a million times. Loved it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 14, 2013)

Glory 11 was pretty good. Marquez/Bradley was a decent fight. 
UFC 166 next week!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=p1PEQL-kHro#t=55

Holly Holm with the sick standup.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 20, 2013)

UFC 166 was NUTS!


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow didn't know a thread like this existed here !!

I took Tae Kwon Do with my brother as a kid, always wanted to continue martial arts but never looked deeper into any of the schools around here... the few I have seen are still Tae Kwon Do however.

I've always wanted to try traditional Karate, or Kendo. At one point kickboxing (probably since you do a ton of kicking in Tae Kwon Do).

I'm just doing general cardio and lifting during the week, but maybe when my schedule is freed up a bit I'll look and see what's close by me.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 15, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_171


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 8, 2014)

Bump lol Who's stoked for UFC in Brazil tomorrow?


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 2, 2015)

Mayweather/Pacquiao

Who ya got?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 11, 2016)




----------

